# dorcy 220 lumen



## spectrak (Sep 11, 2008)

bought this at sears around $50 rechargeable cree xre its dang bright to me 
almost as bright as my ulrta stinger anyone else try this one

http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414299


----------



## highseas (Sep 11, 2008)

No I don't have this one. Want to share some beam shots? Glad you like it though.


----------



## MrGman (Sep 11, 2008)

I had seen that but the gutless battery pack was the turn off for me. 700mAH Nicads?  

Can you take the battery pack out and change it at least?


----------



## Superdave (Sep 12, 2008)

I was looking at that the other day.. might be a good host for modding as well. 

in for beamshots and dissassembled pics :thumbsup:


----------



## spectrak (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## spectrak (Sep 15, 2008)




----------



## ypsifly (Sep 16, 2008)

Looks cool, but I'm gonna look around for some more reviews on this one. Dorcy has been hit or miss with me in terms of qc and durability. My Spyder has been my on and off edc and I have no complaints, but the 2 X CR123 6W was accidently dropped from 3ft onto concrete resulting in a busted tailcap within hours of purchase. The switch itself is still intact, but the ugly housing with the goofy rubber thing came off right at the o-ring. I've also had flickering issues on other models.


----------



## Superdave (Sep 18, 2008)

lol, any bigger pictures? can't hardly see stuff in those


----------



## Pellidon (Sep 18, 2008)

The collar that covers the charger port is threaded loosely on the one I just bought. Needs an O-ring to butt up against to keep it from wiggling loose. 

An 18650 fits and I just need to make an adapter to try it out. Of course that won't allow the charger to work but I have lots of 18650 batteries laying around. 

Ultra Stinger was what was in the back of my mind. I haven't bought a new battery pack for mine since it packed it in so this makes a good LED alternative.


----------



## Misterbean (Sep 19, 2008)

Am I right in assuming that the battery pack is a 4.8v nicad pack. I can't really tell from the pictures but it looks like there are four in series. 

I would also like to know if this light uses a buck circuit or if it is resisted. It seems like it would be a good mod light if it already had a buck circuit that could perhaps take higher voltages than 4.8(which i know it can at least a little more. In any case it looks as if two 14500s could fit in there or maybe two 18500s. I know it is wishful to think it could handle 8.4.


----------



## spectrak (Sep 23, 2008)

cree taskforce left dorcy on right this is from 15'


----------



## spectrak (Sep 23, 2008)

white fence is about 40' wood fence is 100' taskforce










dorcy


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Sep 23, 2008)

I would think that a purchaser of this light could find a battery dealer to build a NiMH stick to replace the OEM one and still be able to use the chargers, not?


----------



## spectrak (Sep 23, 2008)

finding a new/better battery should not be a problem i tried it with 2 123a's for a couple of minutes and it still works so maybe there is some hope


----------



## spectrak (Sep 23, 2008)

Pellidon said:


> The collar that covers the charger port is threaded loosely on the one I just bought. Needs an O-ring to butt up against to keep it from wiggling loose.
> 
> An 18650 fits and I just need to make an adapter to try it out. Of course that won't allow the charger to work but I have lots of 18650 batteries laying around.
> 
> Ultra Stinger was what was in the back of my mind. I haven't bought a new battery pack for mine since it packed it in so this makes a good LED alternative.



i agree about the o-ring the charge port cover is the one thing i dont like about this one and i have 18650's on order


----------



## spectrak (Sep 23, 2008)

Misterbean said:


> Am I right in assuming that the battery pack is a 4.8v nicad pack. I can't really tell from the pictures but it looks like there are four in series.
> 
> I would also like to know if this light uses a buck circuit or if it is resisted. It seems like it would be a good mod light if it already had a buck circuit that could perhaps take higher voltages than 4.8(which i know it can at least a little more. In any case it looks as if two 14500s could fit in there or maybe two 18500s. I know it is wishful to think it could handle 8.4.



it is a 4.8v 700mAh (weak) bat 4 in series is correct reposted a better pic. The lens is the same size as a mag so it should be easy to find a good replacement the stock one is cheap easy scratch plastic (again weak) I have not pulled the light apart enough to see what kind if any circuit is running it the strange charge port makes me not want to screw with it but if something was to happen to it i still think it would be a good host


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Sep 24, 2008)

Wow spectrak those were great beamshots!:thumbsup: I am amazed at how the Dorcy stomps the Task Force.


----------



## spectrak (Sep 24, 2008)

yes it does stomp it i bought the dorcy first and was amazed by it but had nothing to compare it to so i went and got the taskforce because of all the things i had read about it. Well i will just say i still havent decided if i am going to keep it. The dorcy is well worth the 20 extra dollars imho even if the bat is crap


----------



## mikekoz (Sep 24, 2008)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Wow spectrak those were great beamshots!:thumbsup: I am amazed at how the Dorcy stomps the Task Force.


 
FINALLY!!!!:twothumbs Somebody is giving this light its due!! I stated the same thing a month ago and nobody listened to me!!!!:mecry:. It IS worth the extra $20.00 and it DOES blow away the almighty TF!!. True, it is not a Wolfeyes or a Surefire......but it is $50.00!!!!. The metal parts of the light are made very well in my opinion. The lens is cheap, but looks like it can be easily replaced.

Mike


----------



## 24601 (Oct 14, 2008)

I bought this one 2 weeks ago and it is amazing. The only problems that I can see are with the battery (of course) and the ambiguity of its water resistance (due to the charger port). I haven't ordered a new lens yet, but I plan to.

Since I'm kind of new to this, I was wondering if anybody has any ideas for a battery mod?


----------



## MrGman (Oct 14, 2008)

A new friend came over last night with one of these Dorcy 220's and I got to compare it to my "harrum" of flashlights. It is bright, I estimate right off the bat that its true out the front output is a good 200 lumens. It has a well focused hotspot and the typical darker cree ring around it and than a larger ring of what I would say is useful spill. It was very close in throw to the Malkoff single Drop In for the mag light, that I specifically had in my 3 C cell mag. Looking at palm trees at least 100 feet away, where all we could see is the hot spot, these 2 were very close to each other.

The beam had some artificacts up close on a white wall and its leans to the purplish side where the Malkoff leans to the green side. My friend was saying he was getting good run time off the batteries even though he didn't do the full initial 10 hour charge. 

Two 17500's fit into the compartment with a little room to spare. I am guessing 2 X 18500 would fit in there easily but the voltage would be high.

This looks like a direct drive light with probably only a ballast resistor in series to the light path, so I don't know if we could run it off 2 3.7 to 4.2V batteries without killing it. It was his and I didn't want to find out the hard way and possibly kill it.

Overall I would say its worth the $50.00 despite the battery pack situation.


----------



## IsaacHayes (Oct 14, 2008)

Wow, nice thrower! I wonder if they make a version that isn't rechargeable for less that we could mod with different cells and put a buck circuit in.


----------



## KD5XB (Oct 20, 2008)

Well -- I'm new to CPF, too. Dunno why, but I bought this Dorcy 220 lumen light today, and I've been fooling around with it a bit. Nice bright light, haven't found the limitation of the battery pack yet, but -- if I can figure out what to put in it, this 700 mah rating is leaving!

Interesting thing, I've been buying all kinds of different flashlights for some years now, and I just figured to call this my "eclectic" hobby -- and now I find I'm not the only one in the country doing this!

Any suggestions on what batteries to use in this flashlight, and where to get a lens to replace the cheap one that is so easily scratched?

Thanks,
Earl
Clovis, New Mexico USA


----------



## Superdave (Oct 20, 2008)

Protected 18650's would work very well, the Ultrafire ones are 2400mAh. I get about 2 weeks of moderate use out of 1 in my SF 6P with a generic Cree module. 

:welcome:


----------



## KD5XB (Oct 20, 2008)

I'm not totally up to speed on a lot of this stuff -- could the aforementioned "protected 18650's" be charged with the same charger as the original pack uses?

And -- -- where should I look to pick up a couple?

The voltage seems a little high, too -- the original pack is labelled as 4.8VDC total.

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## Superdave (Oct 20, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> I'm not totally up to speed on a lot of this stuff -- could the aforementioned "protected 18650's" be charged with the same charger as the original pack uses?
> 
> And -- -- where should I look to pick up a couple?
> 
> ...


 

http://www.lighthound.com/Ultrafire-18650-Protected-Rechargeable-Lithium-Battery_p_24-2263.html

you'd need a lithium charger, 

http://www.lighthound.com/Ultrafire...7-volt-Lithium-Battery-Charger_p_21-2279.html

they charge up to about 4.2-4.3 volts. Plenty to run this light.


----------



## KD5XB (Oct 21, 2008)

Superdave said:


> you'd need a lithium charger,


 
Rats! That pretty much puts the brakes on this one -- I want to use this thing in the 18-wheeler, and I want to have it all in one piece as much as I can. Trying to find a dropped cell when you're doing 65 MPH is rather difficult -- and maybe a bit hazardous, too!



> they charge up to about 4.2-4.3 volts. Plenty to run this light.


What I'm thinking is that the voltage would be too high with two of these lithium batteries in series -- or are you talking of using only one cell?

Thanks!


----------



## kwalker (Oct 21, 2008)

Amazon has this for $42.38 with free shipping.

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/t...t_shr?_encoding=UTF8&m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&v=glance


----------



## johniwan (Oct 23, 2008)

PeteBroccolo said:


> I would think that a purchaser of this light could find a battery dealer to build a NiMH stick to replace the OEM one and still be able to use the chargers, not?



You can buy parts here: https://www.dorcydirect.com/p-209-41-4299-rechargeable-parts.aspx 

Extra OEM battery pack is $7.99


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 23, 2008)

I just received a 41-4299, complete with both chargers, in today's mail, so the light is charging up so it will be ready for my 20:00 - 06:00 shifts 2008-10-24 & 25, so I will report back on its performance after trying it out while dealing with my "clients".

Lights WILL shine, boys - oh yeah!


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 24, 2008)

Here are my preliminary thoughts on this light, and part of my eMail to Dorcy Canada about same:

"I am a little confused regarding your warning about charging the light for 24 hours, when according to http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=414299 12 hours is the recommended charging time. Further, the packaging does NOT state how long to charge the first time, nor subsequent times, nor any cautioning about leaving the light on the charger past these recommended times. As always, I do not mean to tell Dorcy what to do, but they MAY wish to consider adding these points to the packaging - the current in-stock items could have a sticker, similar to the one that mine had on it, warning about removing the paper insulating tab, with the charger time recommendations put on the outside of the clamshell, and new packages could have the charging time recommendations printed on the cardboard insert. The warning about the insulator tab COULD be a sticker on the tail-cap.

I HAD fired this light up this morning after 12 hours on the AC charger, so will put it back on to finish charging per your warning, but my first impressions of this light are:

- Colour: I MUCH PREFER it being all black, and NOT fitted with rubber armouring (such as the goofy stuff fitted on the Terminator or its 2 x 123A smaller look-alike);

- Weight: lighter than I expected, and better balanced than a Pelican 7060;

- Knurling: quite good, not too aggressive but still provides a very good grip;

- Switch: while it works well enough, I have never been a fan of Dorcy's choice of reverse-clicky style (fully depress until it clicks and release to lock on, then slightly depress and hold for momentary off, then fully depress until it clicks again and release to turn off), which is less desirable than the true-clicky or forward-clicky style (slightly depress and hold for momentary on, fully depress until it clicks and release to lock on, then fully depress until it clicks again and release to turn off) from a LEO / PO perspective. The body-side switch is not necessarily less desirable than a tail-cap switch for many LEO / PO in that not all LEO / PO needing a light that they can activate while aiming a firearm. In fact, a reverse-clicky tail-cap switch, such as on the Spyder, is HIGHLY UNDESIRABLE for low-light tactical firearm use;

- Charging system: the port seems pretty handy. I like that it does NOT need to be on a hook, like Pelican, Streamlight or Maglite rechargeables. I REALLY like that both chargers are included. 4 hours for recharging is not unreasonable;

- Battery stick: NiCd are not very well respected at all on Candle Power Forums, given their tendency to develop a "memory", and NiMH would have been a better choice, and the BEST choice would have been li-ion. I will see how this light works out, but I intend to go to a battery dealer in Regina to get a similar sized NiMH stick made for it, and may even try running it on an 18650 3.7 v 2200 (or more) mAh li-ion cell with a dummy cell spacer;

- Light output: again, following the Dorcy website recommendation, I did fire up this light after 12 hours of charging, and found it to be very bright. Not as bright as my modified Maglite 2 D using a Terra-Lux TLE-300M triple-LED module running on 2 x 18650 li-ion cells, but certainly brighter than my LED Logic Striker VG. I will run it off against my Pila GL3 Frankenstein (GL3 body with Wolf-Eyes 9 v lamp assembly, Wolf-Eyes forward-clicky tail-cap switch and 2 x 18500 li-ion cells), Striker VG, Mag TLE300M, modified Mag 3 C (Carley potted 809 bulb, 3 x 18500 li-ion cells, MOP reflector and borofloat lens) and Wolf-Eyes M90 (running on 4 x 123A li primary cells). I REALLY want to see it up against my Corporal's Pelican 7060, but he is off this weekend. I have handled a Pelican 8060, which is longer and heavier than this 41-4299, and noticed that the 41-4299's lumens rating is higher than both the P 7060 and even the 8060. The reflector does, however, produce a "ringy" beam, as others on CPF have mentioned, which I can probably live with, since it has a very bright hotspot - I will have to see how it does for "throw" at 0dark:30 during my shift.

I would suggest clearing out the Spyder, 41-4292 Terminator, 41-4295 2 x 123A min-Terminator. 41-4279 Hawkeye, and push just about every other item on http://www.dorcy.com/products.aspx?c=36, especially the all black models, plus the 3 LED wands."

Did I ever mention that I am afraid of the dark?


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 25, 2008)

Here is how things went last night:

- Lens:
- - I was able to fit a Mag C / D sized borofloat lens in the bezel, so will use it this way from now on;

- Light output:
- - the ring pattern of the beam detracts from its potential for a first-contact light;
- - I would prefer a bit more even flood pattern;
- - It does throw far and bright;
- - I like the colour of the beam vs that of my incans

- Belt carry:
- - I had tried carrying it in a C / D sized belt ring, but it is too short to stay in there well;
- - I used an old OC spray canister holster, sans top flap and bottom plug, to carry it after that and it worked better;

- Power source:
- - an 18650 cell DEFINITELY fits in the tube, but I either my cell was dead or my 41-4299 just would not run on it;

- Price:
- - I am still waiting on a price from the retailer I contacted, or Dorcy, for bulk purchases in case my partners are interested;

- Reflector:
- - the OEM one is silvered plastic;
- - I COULD fit in a MOP Cammed or HS Camless reflector, but either seems to soften the beam too much, making the hot spot larger but emphasizing the ring;
- - I am sure that I have seen a suitable metal reflector somewhere on this site, or CPF MP, that I would like to "creatively acquire" to see if I can improve this light

- Switch:
- - found it a bit hard to "landmark" its location as I was getting out of the patrol car;
- - the reverse-clicky is annoying from a tactical perspective;

- Toughness:
- - see the C / D sized belt ring thought above: the light hit the coffee shop parking lot as I walked away from the patrol car, yet almost no cosmetic and absolutely no operational damage

Overall, not a bad light, so it goes out for shift #2 of its field-training tonight again.


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 25, 2008)

-* Power source:
- - an 18650 cell DEFINITELY fits in the tube, but I either my cell was dead or my 41-4299 just would not run on it;*

They would work if they had a tab on the + end of the light. I have a 17650 that works and it is tabbed. Without it, the + end of the battery does not make contact in the light. I pass on this info because I want to use 18650's in this light and am trying to find the best way to put tabs on the cells. I tried putting a drop of solder on the end but could not get it to stick. I also gave up on this idea after thinking it may not be too safe!!

Mike


----------



## MrGman (Oct 25, 2008)

mikekoz said:


> -* Power source:*
> *- - an 18650 cell DEFINITELY fits in the tube, but I either my cell was dead or my 41-4299 just would not run on it;*
> 
> They would work if they had a tab on the + end of the light. I have a 17650 that works and it is tabbed. Without it, the + end of the battery does not make contact in the light. I pass on this info because I want to use 18650's in this light and am trying to find the best way to put tabs on the cells. I tried putting a drop of solder on the end but could not get it to stick. I also gave up on this idea after thinking it may not be too safe!!
> ...


 
Get the battery magnets from lighthound.com which you can only see when you look at their rechargeable battery series as an "accessory".


----------



## mikekoz (Oct 25, 2008)

I got an 18650 to work by dropping a small piece of tin foil down the battery tube of the light, to where it rested in the center area where the + end of the battery would make contcat with it. Works great! I wonder what kind of runtime I could expect from it? The battery is lower voltage, but 2400 Mah. The Nicad stick that comes with it is 4.8v and 700 Mah.

Mike


----------



## Superdave (Oct 25, 2008)

foil isn't the best conductor...


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Oct 28, 2008)

I took one of the 18650 cells that I was using in my Mag 2 D TLE300M and put it in my 41-4299 with a dummy 123A cell, a dot sized & 3 larger rare earth magnets, and STILL could not fire it up.

I have replaced the OEM reflector with an MOP Cammed reflector, which has softened and flooded the beam, so I will try it next week on my night shifts.

I am thinking that the way to get rid of the ringiness of the 41-4299 is to come up with a reflector that will JUST fit over the lens of the LED without leaving an opening the way the OEM reflector does.


----------



## KD5XB (Oct 28, 2008)

Just got a new lens from flashlightlens.com in today's mail -- it's just a start -- a good friend of mine calls me a "mad scientist"! Guess that means I'll have to find more potent mods soon!

Earl


----------



## Juggernaut (Oct 28, 2008)

Superdave said:


> foil isn't the best conductor...


 
Really? I use it all the time :thinking:.


----------



## KD5XB (Oct 29, 2008)

Anybody figured out the circuitry in this light yet? I.E. boost/buck, etc.?


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 1, 2008)

I went back to the OEM reflector - I would rather have the hot spot with reduced spill, but if that reflector could JUST be shaped a bit differently to JUST sit over the pill... 

The charge on the stick lasted me for 2 night shifts, but was pretty weak by the 3rd day, so I will try to get a NiMH stick ASAP.

I do think that this is a good buy.


----------



## PeteBroccolo (Nov 9, 2008)

I was shooting my 41-4299 against my Corporal's 7060, and mine performed well, but you could see the rings in the beam. My 41-4299's throw matched that of the 7060. No NiMH stick acquired yet, however - not enough time to get to my dealer lately. I have found that I can live with the reverse clicky for vehicle checks. I have not found any problems with it not having a tactical switch, but then that thing on my right hip is mainly a place to hang my hat or rest my elbow - by all things I have heard about it, however, it sounds like the open end faces AWAY from me!


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 21, 2008)

Any updates on this light? Perhaps a source for a Li-Ion battery stick for it? This Ni-Cad it came with is just a bit limiting.

I have found that I can unscrew the head about half a turn and get a MUCH better light pattern. Guess I need to figure out a spacer or something.

After about a month, I am ready to go toward 18650's in this and my new acquisition -- see signature!

Thanks,
Earl


----------



## mikekoz (Nov 21, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> Any updates on this light? Perhaps a source for a Li-Ion battery stick for it? This Ni-Cad it came with is just a bit limiting.
> 
> I have found that I can unscrew the head about half a turn and get a MUCH better light pattern. Guess I need to figure out a spacer or something.
> 
> ...


 
I have an 18650 in mine and am using a socket wrench adapter for a makeshift spacer. It works great, but I am not sure how long it will last. The 18650 is a 2400mah cell, but is only 3.6v. The original is only 700Mah, but starts off at 4.8v. The difference in chemistry of the two cells may play in on this also.

Mike


----------



## KD5XB (Nov 21, 2008)

For the adapter -- you mean like a 1/4" male to a 3/8" female? What do you do, put it in first with the small end toward the lens? I confess I never considered that!

I guess the light is somewhat dimmer with the 18650?


----------



## sgtbambam (Nov 23, 2008)

So, Is it worth the $50 to buy this light? I seen it today at the local Sears and was interested mainly because of its price. By the way, still waiting for the Eagletac T10C2. Later :nana:


----------



## sgtbambam (Nov 26, 2008)

Saw this light last night at work. Very impressive little light. Puts out a good beam and decent spill! It out performed my Captain's Inova T4! Gonna get this one to keep in the bag as a back up! $50 at the local Sears here too.

TWO IS ONE, ONE IS NONE!


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 4, 2008)

I'm not a great fan of budget friendly lights. So, I don't appreciate you gentlemen making me stop by SEARS last night to check this out. It was next to another budget friendly light that I've heard a lot of chatter about...a RayOVac something or other. You know the one. Well, when I studied on the reflector a little and the placement of the LED I was sure this would be a throw daddy. That can be good for a lot of things.

Hot Dog! This things throws. Yeah, I bought one.

The inside story is this: A co-worker who was a CPFer before we met told me he was getting that Pelican LAPD light. From what I've heard, that's a fine piece of equipment. So, it worked out that he brought his new Pelican to work this morning to show me. It was fun doing the comparo. Me, being a bit of a smartass, ask him if his batteries were fully charged, then asked if put all the batteries in it. Just messing with him. I did finally acknowledge what a nice flashlight the Pelican is. I'm sure the reason the Dorcy 220R was more intense has much to do with the reflector.

Guys, I need to find a fuse for my good DMM to do amps but I noticed there must be some regulation because V of battery is like 5.60V. Installed, not under load but with switch on I get 3.43V. So I put 4 Intellect 2/3 A 1400 NiMh in it. Now, these single cells can do 1.44V hot. These weren't hot they were more like 5.40V tot BUT they showed 3.55V in the circuit. More than the NiCads that were showing in circuit. I think this could be due to less resistance. No mods are needed to the batts, however there is a little rattle that should be easy to solve.

I'm thinking the charging circuit is on board so there may not be a viable way to use the port for NiMhs. I'll check in and let you know if I run into to any trouble running these. I'm not sure if the 2hr runtime is correct but these 1400 mAh NiMhs should double it. I've used these in HotWires and they laugh at 5amps. Not much sag. So it could be that these are a pretty good replacement choice. Double the fun?

I don't know if this is Type III anodize. I kinda looks like it. I don't want to admit that it looks pretty cool but it does. It's lighter weight than I figured and balance in hand is right at the middle finger. The knurling is quite nice.

So here's the deal: Because of spectrac and the rest of you, I run to SEARS, blow 50 bucks on a I light I don't want just to beat another flashlight guy at work. Annnnnd it's pretty chilly out tonight. I'm going to make a quick run to the grocery store. On the way back I'm going to stop at a city park that's dark just to shine a light around...in the cold...just to shine a light around...in the cold. Hope you're all happy with yourselves.

Paying it forward for the next sucker that reads this thread. Amazon has this light for $40.00 and change.


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 4, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> I don't know if this is Type III anodize. I kinda looks like it.



I don't think so -- it scratches pretty easily. I've had mine riding on the passenger seat of the 18-wheeler for several weeks, and it has lost a bit of black in places, and a lighter color is showing there.


----------



## mikekoz (Dec 4, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> For the adapter -- you mean like a 1/4" male to a 3/8" female? What do you do, put it in first with the small end toward the lens? I confess I never considered that!
> 
> I guess the light is somewhat dimmer with the 18650?


 
No, it is just one of the standard adapters you would would put on a socket wrench. I went through a few of then until I got one that was the correct size. I put the adapter in last before I screw on the tail cap, so the battery is near the head. 

Mike


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks for the anodize information, KD5XB. It should be no surprise that it's not Type III. Still, kinda cool looking.

Long shot guess here but remember those Volt readings I was getting in circuit? It could be that an 18650 is within regulation at 4.2V and less. If so, then it would seem that it would be a better solution than my 4 Series 2/3 A cell solution. Depending on brand you'd be getting more than 3 and up to 4 times the runtime.

This Dorcy 220 lu Rechargeable was a ton-o-fun last night in the park. It would drill into the woods well. I was getting intense eye-shine from spiders' eyes at more than 50 yds. The spill was brighter than I thought it would be.


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 5, 2008)

Yeah, it's a pretty good light, comparing favorably with my Jet3 Military, which admittedly is a much smaller light.

The Dorcy has that great big head and really puts some light out there -- I can light up stop signs and the like at 3-5 blocks away!

I've been following this thread, hoping some one will give a blow-by-blow account of using an 18650 with the thing. Charging will be a problemn, though, especially using it in an 18-wheeler. As I said a few weeks ago, dropping the battery while trying to put it in the charger could be a baaaaaaaaaad thing at 65 MPH...


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 9, 2008)

Last weekend we were near the edge of town on a newly constructed road that cut through thick trees. There were no street lights or lights of any kind so it was very dark. This light brightly lit up construction equipment 50yds away. I could see image return from trees 100yds away. I tried to do beam shots last night but the sky was unfriendly.

I wanted to mention that someone has measure the DBS reflector to be Diameter is 44.7mm Depth is 48.4.mm. The Dorcy appears to be exactly the same dimensions. I haven't had the chance to get a fuse so I can measure the forward current. I did send an email to Dorcy asking if they'd tell me the voltage input range. I'll let you guys know if I get an answer. I'm wondering if this light could come close to competing with a Tiable A10 or a Dereelight DBS.


----------



## supergravy (Dec 10, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> I wanted to mention that someone has measure the DBS reflector to be Diameter is 44.7mm Depth is 48.4.mm. The Dorcy appears to be exactly the same dimensions. I haven't had the chance to get a fuse so I can measure the forward current. I did send an email to Dorcy asking if they'd tell me the voltage input range. I'll let you guys know if I get an answer. I'm wondering if this light could come close to competing with a Tiable A10 or a Dereelight DBS.



This doesn't appear to be correct as I have both lights and have found that the dorcy reflector is a little larger then the DBS. The depth looks to be about the same though.

I can also tell you the dorcy reflector works very, very well despite being plastic. I bought a Q2 WF-600 from DX that came with a horribly dirty plastic reflector. After a couple of wipes with a damp microfiber cloth much of the reflective finish came right off. :huh: I was really bummed... As I hate the batteries on the Dorcy, and the tint on mine is downright purplish, I scavenged the reflector and put it into the WF-600 I had just ruined. It took some tweaking to get it aligned and fit just right, but in the end this light now competes with my DBS. To my eyes it is actually beating my DBS, although the tint isn't as pleasant. The extra size of the Dorcy reflector must make the difference as it produces a very tight, bright and uniform beam. And this WF-600 wasn't throwing anywhere near my DBS before getting the Dorcy transplant reflector.

So there is definitely promise with your light! Good luck finding a replacement to the weak nicad battery though.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Dec 10, 2008)

Can a .7A battery really deliver 200 lms? If it can,I would buy it and overdrive it, even if it meant shorten it's life. Flashlight's are like women;here today-gone tomorrow.


----------



## Packet-Storm (Dec 10, 2008)

The light looks pretty nice, but for the price I have these options. Also have the 18560 batteries for my other lights. This would put me into the next level of LED, the P7. Another option would be the four Cree LED Romisen.
*
EastwardYJ YJ-XFP7 SSC P7* *= $58.00*
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.17591






*MTE M4-2 SSC P7-C = $59.00*
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.14645







*Romisen RC-T5 4-Cree = $49*
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.10452


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 10, 2008)

supergravey -

Thank you for the correction on the reflector width. Really, thank you for the entire post. It helped in my understanding of how this light fares to other lights. It's interesting that the reflector helped to make your Q2 WF-600 perform so much better. Was your Dorcy 220 lu competitive with your DBS? I'm thinking probably not because of the sketchy emitter.

It's possible that I lucked out on mine. It's pretty good in color but is a little on the cool side. The 4 in series 2/3 A NiMh cell configuration works. I haven't had a chance to see if I have any NiMh wall worts or vehical chargers that will fit the charge port.

Not really the type of light I'd normally go for but it's fun and the throw is almost startling. Seems to do very well at spoting things at long distance. Thanks again for the info and thanks for the encouragement as well.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 13, 2008)

I talked to the VP of marketing in Columbus. Definitely a flashlight guy.

Mike mentioned a few things.

The light was meant to meet a need for road crews that wanted something light weight that could be used to spot the tops of power and telephone line pools. Apparently they are also selling well in a local Cop Shop.

It started out with a K2 but it's now an XRE. Mike thinks it's likely to be a Q4. It is driven hard. He didn't know amps but said he could find out. I declined the offer. It is not regulated. It is resistored. He said it will drop in brightness in a fairly linear line. So, I think that may explain the 2 hr runtime claim. Longshot guess on my part...30-40 minutes to 50%. Another longshot guess...these NiMh 2/3 A cells might give about an hour of fairly flat output.

The thing I'm still unsure of is how these chargers work. I've left mine on charge for 24 hrs and nothing heats up and the pack seems fine. Mike leaves his plugged in, in his garage. But the Dorcy site gives a warning that the pack might overcharge if left connected longer than four hours.

Well, that's the little bit that I found out. Just thought I'd report in with it.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 14, 2008)

An email reply from the IT Director at Dorcy included this information.

"Drive current is 1000Ma
Vf is 4.8 V
Cree Q4 rated at 220 Lm at 1000Ma

Non regulated drive circuit so initial current is present when batteries are fully charged."

Nice of Dorcy to answer technical questions like this. I got the impression from the folks at Dorcy that they are well aware of CPF and appreciate our discussions about their lights.

Looks like they have a 15% off Holiday thing going on at Dorcy Direct. I see that participating in a survey gets you another 5% off. Free shipping too. I saw a couple of interesting things there.

​


----------



## supergravy (Dec 15, 2008)

The dorcy of mine was never competitive with my DBS. Big difference in tint as well, with the DBS strongly favored. The dorcy definitely threw out a tight beam of light but it just never lit things up as well. I am still loving the dorcy reflector in the wf-600 though! I spent a lot of time fitting for a perfect focus.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 15, 2008)

That's cool. Your own unique mod that performs better than you figured. Sweet.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 16, 2008)

After reading this thread, I had to jump on the band wagon too. I just ordered one direct from Dorcy and got the 15% off and free shipping. I'm sure it'll make a great addition to my collection for $42.49 delivered. I'd like to upgrade the lousy NiCad battery as some are doing here once I recieve it. I'll keep an eye on this thread for some ideas. Thanks.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 19, 2008)

Just received my Dorcy 220 lumen flashlight today with a spare Ni-Cad battery. I can see I'll be using this flashlight often. I'd like to know if there is a way to recharge the spare battery without having to place it inside the flashlight, anyone?

Thanks Spectrak for originally posting about this flashlight. I'm very happy with my purchase.

Richie


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 19, 2008)

Richie086 -

I did about a two minute Google search and didn't find a charger. Maybe the guys in the Batteries Electronics Included forum here might know.

Have you had a chance to put it through its paces? We had heavy fog last night. The column the beam made was impressively high. I'm glad your initial take on the Dorcy 220 is good. Mine is still plugged in all the time and nothing is getting hot. Right now the flashlight and the wall wart are both cold. 

Pretty cool light and for $42.49 not bad at all.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Dec 20, 2008)

Maybe someone would be kind enough to compare beamshots of this Dorcy to the newly favored 4W Husky from Home Depot?


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 20, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Richie086 -
> 
> I did about a two minute Google search and didn't find a charger. Maybe the guys in the Batteries Electronics Included forum here might know.
> 
> ...


 

Hi there IceBreak,

My Dorcy was on the charger for it's initial 12 hour charge. I got up at 3:00 AM in order to remove that first battery and place the second spare Ni-Cad inside the flashlight to also be fully charged. So I haven't had a chance to actually use it yet. I can already see it's going to be a pain trying to keep two batteries fully charged that have to be inside the flashlight in order to be charged. 

Also, likely due to the 4.8 volt of this Ni-Cad, I wasn't able to fool my PowerEX MH-C801D into charging it. I think it would be smart for me to certainly go with a different battery as others have.

Lastly, as you pointed out, the charger and battery remain completely cold even after being on the charger for 12 hours. I actually had to verify using a multimeter that the battery actually did charge fully, which it did.

Immediately taken off the Dorcy charger, the battery voltage was 5.62v. After the battery was sitting for three hours not installed in the flashlight, the voltage stabilized down to 5.48 volts. 

So the question is this; is it safe to leave the Dorcy plugged into it's charger 24-7? I know some here do and ideally what I'd like to do. Perhaps others may chime in and see what they think of a 4.8 volt Ni-Cad sitting in the charger at 5.62 volts 24-7.

I really love the look and feel of this beautiful flashlight.:twothumbs


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 20, 2008)

Ryanrpm said:


> Maybe someone would be kind enough to compare beamshots of this Dorcy to the newly favored 4W Husky from Home Depot?


 
Hey Ryan,

I was thinking the exact same thing. That would make for a really interesting shootout:twothumbs


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 20, 2008)

There are a couple of beamshots on Page 1 of this very thread, although not with the Husky for comparison.

Earl


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 21, 2008)

I was doing a runtime test today and found the stock Ni-Cd 4.8v 700mah battery easily allows the flashlight to shine for it's rated two hours. The flashlight was fully charged, but had been removed from the charger for the last 24 hours.

I actually let it sit for 2 hours 10 minutes before I decided to terminate the test. The battery voltage (no load) after the test was 3.29v. 

The head was a little warm after the first hour, but was back to room temperature after two hours. Also, after two hours, the visible light output was easily about 60%-70% reduced, but the flashlight was still producing a very good amount of light in a dark room. Again, I'm really liking this flashlight more and more.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 22, 2008)

KD5XB said:


> Just got a new lens from flashlightlens.com in today's mail -- it's just a start -- a good friend of mine calls me a "mad scientist"! Guess that means I'll have to find more potent mods soon!
> 
> Earl


 

Hey Earl,

Can you tell me the size and part number for the glass lens you purchased from Flashlightlens.com to replace the easily scratched plastic one on the Dorcy? Thanks.


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 22, 2008)

Sorry for the delay, I was driving the truck cross-country.

I believe it's the same as a 3-D Maglite. In fact, I am 95% sure it is, but my computer died since I ordered it, and I lost my email archives when it did.


----------



## Icebreak (Dec 22, 2008)

Richie -

I just tried a Flashlightlens 52.1mm Mag UCL I had on a hotwire. The diameter was perfect but the depth didn't allow the bezel to completely cover the O ring on the head. It does cinch down tight though. I've had a couple of mods, the original ORB RAW comes to mind, that were like that and the light was still splash proof. I'm only guessing but this light seems to be what I'd term "rain proof". If Earl thinks it's good to go like this, I'd go with him on it. After all, he's using it for business and deals with the elements constantly.

I used the Dorcy tonight for a practical purpose. I just had it with me in case I ran across a good dark spot while out and about. The auto parts guy and I were discussing something under the hood. The spill was plenty for what we were looking at. The parts guy used it to point out what he was talking about. "Nice, really nice." is what he said.

- Jeff


----------



## KD5XB (Dec 22, 2008)

Actually I'm not much of an authority on weatherproofing -- I tend to keep the Dorcy IN the truck, but use my Jetbeam for working outside.

That being said, I'm not at all sure there is any problem with a slightly thicker lens in there. As long as you're not using it for a diving light, it should be fine. In my admittedly non-expert opinion, of course.

MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 22, 2008)

Icebreak said:


> Richie -
> 
> I just tried a Flashlightlens 52.1mm Mag UCL I had on a hotwire. The diameter was perfect but the depth didn't allow the bezel to completely cover the O ring on the head. It does cinch down tight though.- Jeff


 

Hey Jeff,

That's the information I was looking for :twothumbs 

I wanted to measure the diameter of the original plastic lens to make sure I was going to purchase the correct size replacement lens but the battery in my digital caliper was dead and the reason I posted the question. I'll place an order for it in the morning. Thanks again to you and to Earl.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Dec 22, 2008)

Richie086 said:


> Hey Ryan,
> 
> I was thinking the exact same thing. That would make for a really interesting shootout:twothumbs


 
That Dorcy beam looks real tight. I have the Husky 4W, which also focuses the beam real tight. But at 1A drive current to the Dorcy LED, I'm guessing it would throw more, since as I recall, the Husky doesn't even quite pull 1A at the tail cap.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Dec 22, 2008)

The only thing holding this light back from being great is the fact that it has a reverse clickie. This light should definitely have a forward clickie like the Husky.


----------



## Richie086 (Dec 24, 2008)

I placed an order for the lens. I was able to get a new battery for my digital caliper and found the thickness of the original poly-carbonate lens to be 1.0 mm thick. So that would be the difference between the original and the maglite glass lens. If anyone finds a dealer that sells them at 52.1 mm X 1.0 mm. Please post the link. Thanks again folks for posting the link.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 2, 2009)

KD5XB said:


> I'm not at all sure there is any problem with a slightly thicker lens in there. As long as you're not using it for a diving light, it should be fine. In my admittedly non-expert opinion, of course.
> 
> MERRY CHRISTMAS ALL!


 

Hey Earl and Jeff,

Thank you guys for recommending this lens upgrade :twothumbs 

I received my lens today. It's a perfect fit and even cleaned up the hot spot making it even more uniform. 

It made a great 220 lumen flashlight even better. I certainly recommend anyone to make this upgrade.


----------



## ernsanada (Jan 2, 2009)

I just found this thread, I did not now about it.

I just a review of this light at Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE Review.

I have some outdoor night beam shots and lux numbers. The Dorcy almost is right up there with the Dereelight DBS V2 Q5 3S and Tiablo A10 R2.







Dorcy Rechargeable Cree XRE @ 210' or 64 meters


----------



## ltiu (Jan 2, 2009)

MrGman said:


> Two 17500's fit into the compartment with a little room to spare. I am guessing 2 X 18500 would fit in there easily but the voltage would be high.
> 
> This looks like a direct drive light with probably only a ballast resistor in series to the light path, so I don't know if we could run it off 2 3.7 to 4.2V batteries without killing it. It was his and I didn't want to find out the hard way and possibly kill it.


 
Would rigging a 2x 18500 "in-parallel" work? You'd have to wire the batts to be insulated in-between and have flat metal stips strung up from the contacts.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 2, 2009)

If you use HOLIDAY20 you will get 20% off with free ship until the 5th of January, that's $44. I am having a hard time resisting this light.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 3, 2009)

Here’s a little more to report.

With 2/3 A cells loaded in it I let it run 6 hours one night. I fell asleep so I can’t tell you when it went below 50% brightness. I’m thinking 40 minutes and you’ll probably notice some dimming. When I woke up it was maybe at 10% visually. Still plenty of light to navigate with.

I thought that some of you might find the current readings somewhat interesting. Hot off the OEM charger the OEM NiCad stick reads 1.28 A. The current drops fairly rapidly to 1.14 A in two or three minutes. Then the declination of current slows and seems to settle in at 1.10 A. I’m sure it’s still dropping it’s just so slow that I got board looking at it.

I wouldn’t recommend 4 series 2/3 A hot off the charger but I use it that way. The NiMhs do something a little unusual. They start at 1.24 A and actually move up to 1.31 A within a minute. Then they begin to bounce in a 0.02 A range declining to 1.21 A within a couple of minutes. At about 5 minutes they were at 1.18 A and I got board watching the DMM.

Actually, I’m not recommending 4S 2/3 A at all. I’m just reporting that they work and my light doesn’t seem to be degrading. I can tell the difference in brightness when the OEMs are down to .99 A and I drop in the fresh 4S 2/3 A cells. It could be that the thing we like the least about this light is what makes it a little special. NiCads handle trickle charging fairly well. It’s kind of nice to grab something fully charged, know that it will be darned bright for an hour or so and keep running in a declining but useful output. Then, if you wish, you could carry a little tube of NiMhs for back up. Or like some, just another NiMh stick.

Beamshots anybody? Sorry, they’ll have to be Fogshots at a suburban construction site. We are looking for a little orange bobcat with a ditch witch on it and his bud, a small yellow caterpillar front loader/back hoe.

What to compare it to? How about an incan spot with a tight beam? OK, the Brinkman LED Halogen spotlight it is.



Dorcy 220 at tree 45 yds 




Binkman Incan spot lite at tree 45 yds away. 




Dorcy 220 looking for cats witches and hoes 80 yds away.







Brinkman incan spot lite looking for cats witches and hoes 80 yds away. 




Dorcy 220 looking for cats witches and hoes 80 yds away. 4X Zoom.




Brinkman incan spot lite looking for cats witches and hoes 80 yds away. 4X Zoom.


----------



## dano (Jan 3, 2009)

The battery stick for the Dorcy is the same configuration as a Surefire B65.

I made a 1100MAH NiMH stick for my old 6R a few years ago. It's probably pretty flat, but I'll see if I can rehab it and use it in the Dorcy... stay tuned...


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 3, 2009)

Great pics Icebreak!

I want one of these in the worst way! Hard to believe that a $50 Dorcy that sells at Sears is the current king of throw.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 3, 2009)

Here's an unnecessary, glamorous fog shot:


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 3, 2009)

Awesome pics, IceBreak. Thanks.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 3, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Hard to believe that a $50 Dorcy that sells at Sears is the current king of throw.


 

Hey, who says? I wanna see a primo Husky 2D up against this, this... _Dorky_! :nana:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 3, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Hey, who says? I wanna see a primo Husky 2D up against this, this... _Dorky_! :nana:



I'm pretty sure the Dorcy will out throw the Husky. As soon as I can pick one up I'll be doing a comparison review.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 3, 2009)

Must - have - beamshots - !!!!!


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 4, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I'm pretty sure the Dorcy will out throw the Husky. As soon as I can pick one up I'll be doing a comparison review.


 
I hope not! The Husky de-throned so soon... so _young? :mecry:_

One things for sure. The Dorcy can't possibly be any worse in the artifact department than the Husky! :ironic:


----------



## sport69 (Jan 5, 2009)

dano said:


> The battery stick for the Dorcy is the same configuration as a Surefire B65.
> 
> I made a 1100MAH NiMH stick for my old 6R a few years ago. It's probably pretty flat, but I'll see if I can rehab it and use it in the Dorcy... stay tuned...



This is the info I could find on the B65...
4.8V 600mAh NiCAD - Nicad / NiMh Cell Or Pack Model4.8V 600mAh NiCAD - Nicad / NiMh Cell Or PackWeight0.3Volts4.8Length4.9Width0.6TerminalsSame As A 9 Volt AlkalineChemistryNickel Cadmium


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 6, 2009)

Does anyone know the exact type or model each of the Ni-cad cells are in the stock battery pack. It feels like 4 small Ni-cads inside it. I'm not really familiar with this type of battery, but I'd like to try and assemble a longer running Ni-Cad or similar for this flashlight. Thanks.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 6, 2009)

the size is 2/3A
here is a ni-mh
https://01836cd.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=227


----------



## gswitter (Jan 6, 2009)

I assumed the Dorcy stack was made of these (or similar), based on the capacity.


----------



## mikekoz (Jan 6, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I hope not! The Husky de-throned so soon... so _young? :mecry:_
> 
> One things for sure. The Dorcy can't possibly be any worse in the artifact department than the Husky! :ironic:


 

I have both....The Dorcy is slightly brighter with a better beam. I believe it does out throw the Husky, but not by much.

Mike


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 7, 2009)

jayb79 said:


> the size is 2/3A
> here is a ni-mh
> https://01836cd.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=227


 
Thank you, Jay.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 7, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I assumed the Dorcy stack was made of these (or similar), based on the capacity.


 

Hi Gswitter,

Yep, looks like it to me.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 7, 2009)

mikekoz said:


> I have both....The Dorcy is slightly brighter with a better beam. I believe it does out throw the Husky, but not by much.
> 
> Mike



Words smurrdz........you know we need beamshots!


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 15, 2009)

I just bought the Dorcy 220 lumen from Sears, and I am BLOWN AWAY! It throws about 30% farther than the Husky 2D, is quite a bit brighter, and has a much brighter hotspot. I shined them both at some trees 300 yards away, and the Dorcy lit them up much more brightly.

The Dorcy is about equal to the Husky LED spotlight in throw. The Dorcy puts out more overall light, and the Husky 3 watt LED spotlight maybe has just the slightest bit more throw, but you have to look hard to notice. On my ceiling the Husky 3 watt LED Spotlight has a slightly brighter hotspot than the Dorcy, but the Dorcy lights the room up much brighter.

Here are the two pictures I took tonight, I promise more soon.


The lights:







Husky 2D left, Dorcy 220 lumen middle, Husky 3 watt LED spotlight right:


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 15, 2009)

Awesome! Finally it has been confirmed that the Dorcy 220 lumen is the ultimate budget thrower.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 15, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Awesome! Finally it has been confirmed that the Dorcy 220 lumen is the ultimate budget thrower.


 
BlueBeam22, did you cherry pick the Husky 2D to ensure a properly centered emitter? I ask, because from looking at the beam pattern of your Husky 2D, it really looks severely defocused compared to what a properly focused one looks like.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 15, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Awesome! Finally it has been confirmed that the Dorcy 220 lumen is the ultimate budget thrower.


 
As far as handheld flashlights go, the Dorcy is certainly the best thrower I have ever held! The Dorcy is brighter than the Husky and has quite a bit more throw.:thumbsup:



Turbo DV8 said:


> BlueBeam22, did you cherry pick the Husky 2D to ensure a properly centered emitter? I ask, because from looking at the beam pattern of your Husky 2D, it really looks severely defocused compared to what a properly focused one looks like.


 
I did look at all of them in the store and try to pick the one with the most well centered emitter. That being said, the emitter in mine is slightly off center, and it may not perform as well as a perfectly focused one. Its beam is a bit defocused (not quite a perfect round circle), but it still retains a well focused and bright hotspot. I think the Dorcy would still out throw even the best focused Husky as it has a much deeper reflector and puts out quite a bit more overall light. However, since I have never had experience with a perfectly focused Husky, I can't say for sure that the Dorcy would out throw it.

Here are more beamshots, shining on my house around 30 yards away.


Husky 2D:







Dorcy 220 lumen:






Husky 3 watt LED spotlight:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks for the shots. No offense, but it looks like you took those with your camera phone.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 16, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> Thanks for the shots. No offense, but it looks like you took those with your camera phone.


 
You're welcome. Yes, my phone camera was used to take those beamshots.

Here is a direct comparison between the Husky 2D and Dorcy 220 lumen. Husky left, Dorcy right. This is a zoomed in shot of both lights shining at a shed 50 yards away.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 16, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> Here is a direct comparison between the Husky 2D and Dorcy 220 lumen. Husky left, Dorcy right. This is a zoomed in shot of both lights shining at a shed 50 yards away.


 

Hi BlueBeam,

Great photo. Yeah, the Dorcy really is some flashlight. I may get another one if I or someone else comes up with a better Ni-Cad for much longer run times. I personally would prefer a Ni-Cad so I can use the stock charger.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 16, 2009)

Any feedback yet from those that have switched to higher capacity NiMH cells?

I have three 1400mAh 2/3 A's from an aborted project, and I keep forgetting to swing into the hobby store to get a fourth.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 16, 2009)

gswitter said:


> Even feedback yet from those that have switched to higher capacity NiMH cells?
> 
> I have three 1400mAh 2/3 A's from an aborted project, and I keep forgetting to swing into the hobby store to get a fourth.


 

Hi Gswitter,

When you get the 4th 2/3 A for your new Dorcy battery, how do you intend to connect them together? Do they have tabs you simply solder and then place them inside some sort of large diameter shrink wrap like the original battery has to finish it off? Thanks.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 16, 2009)

I was planning to put them in loose. Maybe some paper to keep them from rattling, but that's it. The Tenergy cells I have don't have tabs. They don't really have buttons either, but the shrink wrap doesn't keep them from making contact in series.

Eh, I'm not doing anything important at the moment, so off to the hobby shop...

_Edit: ...Never mind. Wife just pulled up._


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 16, 2009)

Guys -

In post 82 I ramble on about that set up. Amp measurement and so on. No problems here just dropping them straight in. I'm mostly using the NiMh pack now out of convenience. I just keep the darn thing plugged in and nothing is getting hot. Kinda cool to get that ~1.25 to 1.30 Amps pronto, every time.

These things are so inexpensive an so light...really light with NiMh...I'm thinking about getting a couple of lock blocks and sticking one or two on a bike. I don't know. Still thinking about it.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 17, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi BlueBeam,
> 
> Great photo. Yeah, the Dorcy really is some flashlight. I may get another one if I or someone else comes up with a better Ni-Cad for much longer run times. I personally would prefer a Ni-Cad so I can use the stock charger.


 
Thanks Richie086!

Here is another comparison beamshot, this time the Dorcy 220 lumen on the left and Husky 3 watt LED spotlight right. They seem to be about equal in throw, although the Dorcy is brighter.







Turbo DV8,

After owning the Dorcy 220 lumen which has a perfectly centered emitter, I can see how my Husky 2D suffers from having a somewhat off-center one. Even though my Husky is fairly well focused, I really can't speculate how the Dorcy would compare to a Husky with a perfectly focused emitter, and feel it could go either way.

I promise more brightness comparison beamshots very soon between the Husky 2D and Dorcy 220 lumen.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 17, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I promise more brightness comparison beamshots very soon between the Husky 2D and Dorcy 220 lumen.



I hate to ask it......

But do you have any other camera than your phone?:duck:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 17, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> I hate to ask it......
> 
> But do you have any other camera than your phone?:duck:


 
I think it's time to upgrade to a really nice camera with built-in cell phone!


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 21, 2009)

I was able to pick one of these up the other day, and I can 100% confirm that it outthrows the Husky with ease! 
The Dorcy registered 23,200 lux at 1m, which is quite a bit more than the Husky. It's also noticeably brighter as well, and is around 190 lumens out the front with fresh cells! 
If only this thing had a forward clickie and was able to use better cells.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 23, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> I was able to pick one of these up the other day, and I can 100% confirm that it outthrows the Husky with ease!
> The Dorcy registered 23,200 lux at 1m, which is quite a bit more than the Husky. It's also noticeably brighter as well, and is around 190 lumens out the front with fresh cells!
> If only this thing had a forward clickie and was able to use better cells.


 
I am happy to hear you picked one up!:thumbsup: It truly does out throw the Husky by a large amount, and is the longest throwing LED light of any kind I have ever held.

I found that twisting its head clockwise slightly changes the focus of the hotspot, and by doing this while the light was on I was able to get my Dorcy's beam down to a perfect little circle of light.
I did not realize it at the time, but mine came slightly defocused, and after getting it into perfect focus it easily out throws the Husky 3 watt LED spotlight. A little bit of focus sure does go a long way! Just don't twist it too far or the hotspot will become huge and splotchy, but this little trick made a HUGE difference in the throw of my light.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 23, 2009)

BlueBeam22 said:


> I found that twisting its head clockwise slightly changes the focus of the hotspot, and by doing this while the light was on I was able to get my Dorcy's beam down to a perfect little circle of light.
> 
> I did not realize it at the time, but mine came slightly defocused, and after getting it into perfect focus it easily out throws the Husky 3 watt LED spotlight. A little bit of focus sure does go a long way! Just don't twist it too far or the hotspot will become huge and splotchy, but this little trick made a HUGE difference in the throw of my light.



I experienced the same. The second one I bought I thought was off center a little. So I took it apart, loosened up the screws on the emitter plug and shifted it over about 0.25mm not much. Well, that helped a little but it wasn't the problem. I adjusted the slightly to get that tight focus you were talking about and shazam! That dog competes in intensity (lux) with a Mag85 Heavy Orange Peel. If I get a minute I'll post up the comparo shots. I had them posted in a recent LED vs Incandescent thread.

But yeah, focus that throw daddy. I'm thinking I'd like a thicker or maybe an extra O ring to keep it tighter. I know you can use plumber's Teflon tape on threads to cinch things down but I think I'd rather try an extra O-ring.


----------



## BlueBeam22 (Jan 23, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> I experienced the same. The second one I bought I thought was off center a little. So I took it apart, loosened up the screws on the emitter plug and shifted it over about 0.25mm not much. Well, that helped a little but it wasn't the problem. I adjusted the slightly to get that tight focus you were talking about and shazam! That dog competes in intensity (lux) with a Mag85 Heavy Orange Peel. If I get a minute I'll post up the comparo shots. I had them posted in a recent LED vs Incandescent thread.
> 
> But yeah, focus that throw daddy. I'm thinking I'd like a thicker or maybe an extra O ring to keep it tighter. I know you can use plumber's Teflon tape on threads to cinch things down but I think I'd rather try an extra O-ring.


 
The beamshots you posted earlier in this thread are awesome! I have the Brinkmann LED/Halogen spotlight too, and the Dorcy has a much brighter hotspot and easily out throws it just like in your pictures. The Dorcy in perfect focus actually seems to equal my 3 million candlepower Vector spotlight in throw (or comes pretty close), which is just unbelievable for a small flashlight its size, and shows what a true throw daddy it is.

I looked at your beamshots in the other LED vs. Incan thread you mentioned, and that is amazing how the Dorcy keeps up so well with the Mag85 in beam intensity/lux.


----------



## KD5XB (Jan 23, 2009)

Talk about a great light! Let me tell y'all how I used mine last night --

I was driving southwest on I-44 in Oklahoma, near Stroud. Coming up behind a Prime truck pulling a reefer, I pulled out to pass, and in the dim reflected light from my headlights, I thought I saw the door on his refrigeration unit open. Waiting for an opening in traffic, I got back in the left lane, slowed down, and let him pass me on the right. Took out my faithful Dorcy and aimed it between his cab and trailer, and sure enough the door was open. I was able to call him on the CB -- of course, I had to flash the Dorcy at him a couple of times to get him to turn it on -- but I let him know and he was able to stop and fix it. He would have torn that door completely OFF if he had made a sharp turn with it open.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 23, 2009)

Now I am convinced of the throw, but with no reasonable way to upgrade the battery pack it's stuck with, run time is important to me. Assuming I haven't missed it somewhere, will anybody run this thing from a full charge to see when the anemic battery pack drops off? Thanks.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 23, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Now I am convinced of the throw, but with no reasonable way to upgrade the battery pack it's stuck with, run time is important to me. Assuming I haven't missed it somewhere, will anybody run this thing from a full charge to see when the anemic battery pack drops off? Thanks.



I timed mine and without breaking in the battery, it run for 45 mins b4 it started to get noticeably dimmer. After the nicad is run in it may get another 5 mins but thats about it. I am planing on modding mine to run on either 1 or 2 18650s.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 24, 2009)

Guys, I just wanted to point out that, at the spot, the Dorcy 220 looks to be close to the same intensity (lux) as a Welch Allyn WA01185 Hotwire. The Dorcy certainly is not in the same league but that competitive component is of note. I’m intentionally qualifying my point of view. I have mentioned before that I prefer a few higher end flashlights and for outdoor work I prefer Hotwired Mags or Hotwired Surefires. Still, I’ll give credit where I feel it’s due. I’ve been using this thing several times a day since I bought it and haven’t seen a flicker or hesitation from it. The lux is surprising to me. It’s useful, looks sharp, is lightweight and so far no failures have been reported.

On an aside this is one of the lights I used to get some cool effects in photos of motorcycles at a museum. They can be seen at my picture rich Art Of The Chopper Thread. Just a rookie with a point and shoot, I prefer incandescent for most stuff. However, some colors just pop when illuminated with a cool tint LED. I took the head off and used candle mode:






Mag85 Heavy Orange Peel de-saturated.






Dorcy 220 de-saturated.





Dorcy 220 untouched photo.





Dorcy 220 over-saturated just for the fun of it.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 24, 2009)

KD5XB said:


> Talk about a great light! Let me tell y'all how I used mine last night --
> 
> I was driving southwest on I-44 in Oklahoma, near Stroud. Coming up behind a Prime truck pulling a reefer, I pulled out to pass, and in the dim reflected light from my headlights, I thought I saw the door on his refrigeration unit open. Waiting for an opening in traffic, I got back in the left lane, slowed down, and let him pass me on the right. Took out my faithful Dorcy and aimed it between his cab and trailer, and sure enough the door was open. I was able to call him on the CB -- of course, I had to flash the Dorcy at him a couple of times to get him to turn it on -- but I let him know and he was able to stop and fix it. He would have torn that door completely OFF if he had made a sharp turn with it open.



Great story and well told. You probably saved that dude's trip, product and equipment. I had to look up reefer. Felt I had missed the obvious when this photo of a Prime pulling a reefer showed up.


----------



## KD5XB (Jan 24, 2009)

Here's what I was driving.

Thanks for the compliment, I don't get those very often!

7 3


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jan 24, 2009)

Good story, and way more effort than 99% of people would have put forth.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 25, 2009)

jayb79 said:


> I timed mine and without breaking in the battery, it run for 45 mins b4 it started to get noticeably dimmer. After the nicad is run in it may get another 5 mins but thats about it. I am planing on modding mine to run on either 1 or 2 18650s.


 

This was my post on runtime for my Dorcy. This little Ni-cad give some good run time.

https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2750891&postcount=69


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 25, 2009)

BTW...I'm waiting for those AP-1000AH, 2/3A size High-discharge Ni-MH batteries to be delivered. I'm going to try to make my own higher capacity battery stick for my Dorcy. I'll post my results with photos later this week.


----------



## sethistruckin (Jan 25, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> BTW...I'm waiting for those AP-1000AH, 2/3A size High-discharge Ni-MH batteries to be delivered. I'm going to try to make my own higher capacity battery stick for my Dorcy. I'll post my results with photos later this week.



Good luck, would really love to see someone have success building their own battery for this light. I ran the light for a 2 hour test myself today and had very similar results to the above poster.

I started to notice an output difference about 45 minutes in, and after about 90 minutes the output was similar to that of a typical household flashlight. Still was throwing usable light out at 2 hours. The battery was drained to around 3.0 volts.

I am wondering if it is typical (or safe) to charge a 4.8 volt battery all the way up to 5.6 volts? This charger has no indicator of when the battery is charged, and after running the light down and recharging it for 4 hours like recommended it is charging up to 5.6 volts.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 30, 2009)

jayb79 said:


> the size is 2/3A
> here is a ni-mh
> https://01836cd.netsolstores.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=227


 

Hi gang,

The Ni-MH batteries Jay posted about seem to work just fine in my Dorcy. They arrived with a good charge of about 1.32 volts for each of the four I purchased. 

They are a bit longer than the original Ni-Cad battery, but there is room in the hollow of the end cap to accommodate them. The end cap spring did get slightly compressed, but this may have been due to the "tab" version of the 2/3a cells I ordered, which wasn't necessary. I snipped off the negative side of the tabs and flattened down and trimmed the positive side for a smaller contact footprint. When assembled, there is no rattling or anything and all seems great.

So nothing was soldered and no heat shrink tubing has been used yet. Just four 2/3a batteries inserted into the flashlight. If anyone orders these batteries or a different brand, order them without tabs and please post your results. 

Right now I have the flashlight on the stock charger and watching things carefully to make sure the stock Ni-Cad charging system will work okay with the Ni-MH's. The charger nor the flashlight is getting hot and all seems perfect. 

When the cells reach 5.62 volts, which is what the Ni-Cad battery was at fully charged when sitting on the charger 24/7, I'll remove it and do another runtime test.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 30, 2009)

The new Ni-MH's charged to 5.62 volts inside the Dorcy, which was the maxium charge the Ni-Cad's would reach, and did so pretty quickly. 

So I just started a runtime test to see how it performs. The new Ni-MH's are only 300mAh more than the stock 700 mAh battery, so I really don't know how much longer run time will be. I also assume the new batteries will take a few charges and discharges before achieving their best runtimes, but I'm not accounting for that at all.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 30, 2009)

Hi folks,

You may recall when I first purchased this light, during my runtime test of the NiCad 700mAh battery, I charged it to 5.62v and ran it down to 3.29v that yielded 2 hours 10 minutes.

To keep things on close to a level playing field, I did basically the same with the Ni-MH batteries, but only ran them down to 3.40v because I had to leave and wanted to finish the test. At 3.40v, the Dorcy had been runing for 2 hours 35 minutes. 

I'm sure after a few charge cycles, this will increase. Naturally the light wasn't near as bright as with a charged battery, but it still gave off plenty of useable light and still had more to go.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 30, 2009)

I would leave the new cells on the charge for at least 24 hours. 
You can not use volts as an accurate charge indicator for nicad or ni-mh batts, unless you monitor it and stop the charge when the voltage begins to drop, this is very hard (if not impossible) to do with a trickle charge. When using a trickle charge the standard "overnight" charge rate is 10% of rated capacity. When the capacity of the pack is 1000ma then it would be fully charged in about 14 hours at a rate off 100ma. The charger that came with the light will put out a little over 340ma until the voltage comes up in the pack then the amps will fall off to around 50-60ma, at this point the charger can be left connected without any risk of overcharge and in fact it helps to equalize the voltage between the cells. For a larger capacity pack to be fully charged it should remain on the charger for a longer time. In the case of 1000ma a total of 24 hours should be plenty. Long winded but i hope this helps.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 31, 2009)

jayb79 said:


> I would leave the new cells on the charge for at least 24 hours.
> You can not use volts as an accurate charge indicator for nicad or ni-mh batts, unless you monitor it and stop the charge when the voltage begins to drop, this is very hard (if not impossible) to do with a trickle charge. When using a trickle charge the standard "overnight" charge rate is 10% of rated capacity. When the capacity of the pack is 1000ma then it would be fully charged in about 14 hours at a rate off 100ma. The charger that came with the light will put out a little over 340ma until the voltage comes up in the pack then the amps will fall off to around 50-60ma, at this point the charger can be left connected without any risk of overcharge and in fact it helps to equalize the voltage between the cells. For a larger capacity pack to be fully charged it should remain on the charger for a longer time. In the case of 1000ma a total of 24 hours should be plenty. Long winded but i hope this helps.


 

Hi there Jay,

It appears you were correct. I did leave it on the stock charger over night. This morning I removed the battery and checked the voltage and it was 5.78 volts, which was higher than the fully charged Ni-cad. The charger was cold and so was the battery, so I'm happy about that. I wasn't aware the charger drops the amps off after the voltage comes up on the batteries. Is that normal for this type of charger or is some type of "Smart charging" built into the Dorcy charger?

I would imagine I'd get a bit more runtime than I did in yesterdays test too. Thanks again.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 31, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi there Jay,
> 
> It appears you were correct. I did leave it on the stock charger over night. This morning I removed the battery and checked the voltage and it was 5.78 volts, which was higher than the fully charged Ni-cad. The charger was cold and so was the battery, so I'm happy about that. I wasn't aware the charger drops the amps off after the voltage comes up on the batteries. Is that normal for this type of charger or is some type of "Smart charging" built into the Dorcy charger?
> 
> I would imagine I'd get a bit more runtime than I did in yesterdays test too. Thanks again.



Hi rich,
Yes it is normal. The voltage of the charger is fixed. When the battery reaches the voltage of the charger then the amps drop off. I just check mine after it charged overnight and it is down to about 30ma. The fact that the volts are higher on the new pack is most likely because of the increased capacity of the pack wont let the charger "overcharge" it. In other words the charger at 30ma is only 3 percent of the 1000ma capacity.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2009)

jayb79 -

I thought you couldn't use NiCad chargers on NiMh.

Could you guys check your amps under load? I charged my 2/3 A NiMhs on the Dorcy charger last night and got 5.77V today but my Amps were only 0.80 instead of the 1.25+ they are known to be able to register.

This is all very interesting.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Jan 31, 2009)

I went to Sears today to possibly finally pick one of these up. The peg was empty! The other Sears store in my area was also out of stock. Jeez, guys, couldn't you leave just one of these for me? Ya'll are just so greedy! I know the light can be had from other sources, but I have a gift card from Sears.


----------



## KingGlamis (Jan 31, 2009)

Sweet. The wife just gave me an early birthday present... the Dorcy 220! Gonna be a long day waiting for the initial charge.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2009)

SEARS it looks like they except gift cards on-line.

Amazon has them for $40.00 though I don't see the free ship on it.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2009)

That is sweet. I'd say latch on to that deal and keep it forever. The flashlight is not too bad either. Congratulations.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 31, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> jayb79 -
> 
> I thought you couldn't use NiCad chargers on NiMh.
> 
> ...


 

Hi IceBreak,

Which Ni-MH batteries did you purchase? Are your's a bit longer than the stock Ni-Cad pack? Also, did you get them with "tabs" or without them? Thanks.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2009)

Maybe 3mm in total long. CBP Elites. Old ones I've had. No tabs no nipples just a slight rise.

Can you do Amps under load? Switch the DMM to A. Remove tailcap. Turn on the switch. Black probe to neg. battery. Some pressure. Red prob to threads on body. Flashlight should come on. Now you are taking a reading under load. Before a perfectionist tells us there are better ways I'll just say this is close enough for what I want to know.

If the Dorcy Charger can get them up to 1.20A that's going to be pretty useful.

I'm still hesitant about the idea of keeping them on trickle for very long but I don't think that's what you guys were planning.

Thanks.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 31, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> Maybe 3mm in total long. CBP Elites. Old ones I've had. No tabs no nipples just a slight rise.
> 
> Can you do Amps under load? Switch the DMM to A. Remove tailcap. Turn on the switch. Black probe to neg. battery. Some pressure. Red prob to threads on body. Flashlight should come on. Now you are taking a reading under load. Before a perfectionist tells us there are better ways I'll just say this is close enough for what I want to know.
> 
> ...


 

Hi IceBreak,

wow, those CBP Elites are very powerful at 1500mAh. I may get a set of them for even more runtime than the ones I am using.

My multimeter is for volts/Ohm/dwell/tach. I can't do amps, but if you can point me to the proper type of multimeter so I can do amps, I'd pick one up.


----------



## sethistruckin (Jan 31, 2009)

On a side note, I just wanted to mention my experience with the Dorcy Customer Service regarding this light. When I purchased it, the reflector had a slight defect, on the very bottom of the cone, there is a dent or spot where the paint has come off. It is very tiny, and so close to the LED that it may not even effect the light. But, I emailed Dorcy asking if they could send me a replacement reflector, and they told me that they do not stock them - and for me to ship them the light and they will send me a brand new unit/light free of charge. They also told me that I could keep my battery as a spare, as it will cut down on the shipping costs.

I have still yet to ship out my light, will do it next week but I just wanted to post my experience with Dorcy CS. I know some of you had posted some issues with the reflector not being focused right, as well as the led not being centered so you may be able to send it in like me and keep the battery as a spare and get a new unit.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 31, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I went to Sears today to possibly finally pick one of these up. The peg was empty! The other Sears store in my area was also out of stock. Jeez, guys, couldn't you leave just one of these for me? Ya'll are just so greedy! I know the light can be had from other sources, but I have a gift card from Sears.


I picked up mine a month or so back from the Valco (or whatever they call it now) Sears. There were still a few more on the rack at the time.


----------



## gswitter (Jan 31, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Which Ni-MH batteries did you purchase? Are your's a bit longer than the stock Ni-Cad pack? Also, did you get them with "tabs" or without them?


I'm using Tenergy 1400mAh cells - mustard & red shrinkwrap. No tabs (or buttons), and they end up a few mm shorter than the stock NiCad stick. I had to use a small magnet on the positive end, but the tops of the cells are raised just enough so that I don't need anything between the cells. I haven't done a runtime test yet.


----------



## Icebreak (Jan 31, 2009)

I'm using the 1400s. I've heard the 1500 are the best so far. 

Really you've already done a ton of useful work for the topic already. I don't want to ask you to go buying equipment to test with. I think around CPF Fluke is the highest regarded but very expensive. I've got some very cheap ones from Radio Shack. I think if they say mA on the dial you are good to go. For Hotwires and high current stuff you may want a 10A DMM.


----------



## Richie086 (Jan 31, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I'm using Tenergy 1400mAh cells - mustard & red shrinkwrap. No tabs (or buttons), and they end up a few mm shorter than the stock NiCad stick. I had to use a small magnet on the positive end, but the tops of the cells are raised just enough so that I don't need anything between the cells. I haven't done a runtime test yet.


 

Hey GsWitter,

You reminded me I need to purchase some of those magnets to have on hand. I'm going to go find a vendor that sells them.


----------



## jayb79 (Jan 31, 2009)

Icebreak said:


> jayb79 -
> 
> I thought you couldn't use NiCad chargers on NiMh.
> 
> ...



Using a nicad charger will not hurt the nimh, it will however take longer for a full charge to happen.
My charger starts out at about 340-360ma, it does not stay there for long. As the volts in the pack rise the ma drop off. The charger is rated at 300ma so as long as you don't exceed this for to long it wont bother it. 
A 10% trickle charge is meant to be left on the pack without damaging it. The problem is that over extended trickle charge time (weeks at a time without use) crystals begin to grow within the cell and this will cut down the cell capacity. 30ma ma be to low to fully charge a 1500ma pack, but the only way to know is to try it. Leaving the charger plugged in for a few days will not hurt anything.


----------



## Icebreak (Feb 1, 2009)

OK. I'll try that and see if I can get the capacity to increase and try to detect that by measuring load.


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 1, 2009)

gswitter said:


> I picked up mine a month or so back from the Valco (or whatever they call it now) Sears. There were still a few more on the rack at the time.


 
I went back to Sears this morning to pick something else up, and, miracle of miracles... suddenly overnight two appeared on the peg! Tonight when fully charged, I compared it to my Husky 2D. Hmmm, I'm not as blown away by it as some people. Tint is nicer than my Husky, and fewer artifacts, too. But since I went through about six Husky's and got one with a perfect beam, I can't honestly say that the Dorcy out-throws the Husky by a useful margin... certainly not for twice the price. When I factor in the reverse clickie, and (semi) proprietary battery pack which rattles inside, loose, cheap-feeling, unsealed charger port cover, and "dumb" charger, I'm going to have to come up with at least one good reason to keep it. Maybe the $20 gift card I had applied to it is good enough reason! 

BTW, I went to the Valco Fashion Park Sears right afterward, but there were none left there.


----------



## gswitter (Feb 1, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> You reminded me I need to purchase some of those magnets to have on hand. I'm going to go find a vendor that sells them.


My light seems to have some sort of taper or lip at the top of the battery tube. I messed around with other battery configurations one night. An 18650 plus a dummy AA cell fit perfectly, but even a button-top AW cell didn't make good contact (as was the case with these 2/3A cells). If I put the dummy AA in first, no problem.

I wish Leef and Lighthound would do another run of Leef magnets. Possibly the most invaluable parts in my tub of flashlight stuff.


----------



## mikekoz (Feb 1, 2009)

I am using a 18650 in mine. You can buy those magnets at radio shack in a two pack. They are catalog number 64-1895.

Mike


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 1, 2009)

What type of runtime are those getting that use an 18650 plus a dummy "AA" ? 

I haven't any use for 18650's yet, but if it added significant runtime to the Dorcy, I'd consider purchasing this battery and the appropriate charger for it. 

I may end up having to purchase a second Dorcy since my wife got her hands on the one I have. She liked it so much better than the Husky 4 watt 2D flashlight I gave her because of the lighter weight and much easier to press clickie.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 6, 2009)

Hi folks,

I'm getting ready to assemble these new Elite 1500 2/3A tab-less batteries into a shrink wrap pack. I like the capacity better on the Elite's, but I doubt the stock charger will be able to really top them off. 

My question is this; is there such a thing as a 2/3A battery charger for these Ni-Mh batteries that enable you to charge and maintain them individually for a periodic maintenance or balance charge? 

I wasn't sure if the 4 batteries may require some type of maintenance charge once in a while, but it won't be possible once I shrink wrap them together. Any opinions would be appreciated.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 7, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> I'm getting ready to assemble these new Elite 1500 2/3A tab-less batteries into a shrink wrap pack. I like the capacity better on the Elite's, but I doubt the stock charger will be able to really top them off.
> 
> My question is this; is there such a thing as a 2/3A battery charger for these Ni-Mh batteries that enable you to charge and maintain them individually for a periodic maintenance or balance charge?


 

Hi folks,

Disregard that question. I should have known better and realized I was able to rig my PowerEx MH-C801D to charge the batteries individually for a good maintenance charge. So I won't be shrink wrapping them afterall.:twothumbs


----------



## Grog (Feb 8, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi folks,
> 
> Disregard that question. I should have known better and realized I was able to rig my PowerEx MH-C801D to charge the batteries individually for a good maintenance charge. So I won't be shrink wrapping them afterall.:twothumbs




How about did you do that? Have pics?


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 8, 2009)

Grog said:


> How about did you do that? Have pics?


 

Hi Grog,

I didn't take any photos, but if necessary, I can for you, so let me know. 

To first see if it would work at all and was safe, I clipped some alligator clips to the positive (+) and negative (-) contacts on my PowerEx and simply used black electrical tape to hold the other end of the alligator clips to the battery terminals on the Elite 2/3A 1500mAh batteries while I supervised them topping off and charging. 

This worked perfectly and my PowerEx charger did it's usual great job as if charging "AA" or "AAA" batteries. 

Since it did work, I've already got 50 or 100 of those little super strong battery magnets on order from China that should be here in a few days. For future maintenance charges on these Elite 1500 mAh batteries, I'll be using the magnets on the battery contacts and clipping the alligator clips to those and not bother with the black tape. 

Best of all, I don't have a problem now getting these high power 2/3A batteries fully topped off. 

I do have to say, for initially getting them charged, having them charge inside the Dorcy using the stock charger for about 24 hours, they seemed to charge and top off just fine. 

I believe the stock charger is actually very good. From my research, it's considered a "high frequency switching charger" which accounts for it not getting hot at all when in use. I could be wrong here, but the way it works may be similar to how PWM works. Perhaps someone can chime in here to clarify exactly how a high frequency switching charger operates. 


Bottom line here is since I'm not shrink wrapping them all together, every month I know I can perform a good maintenance charge on each cell separately to keep them in great condition. The Dorcy also operates great and is very bright with these batteries.


----------



## Grog (Feb 8, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi Grog,
> 
> I didn't take any photos, but if necessary, I can for you, so let me know.




If you have the time, it would be good to see 





Richie086 said:


> Since it did work, I've already got 50 or 100 of those little super strong battery magnets on order from China that should be here in a few days. For future maintenance charges on these Elite 1500 mAh batteries, I'll be using the magnets on the battery contacts and clipping the alligator clips to those and not bother with the black tape.




Can you post or PM the link to the magnets? I'm new to some of this stuff and am curious how well various magnets would work for charging/extending batteries. I'll be digging in the battery forum over time too....


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 8, 2009)

Grog said:


> If you have the time, it would be good to see
> 
> Can you post or PM the link to the magnets? I'm new to some of this stuff and am curious how well various magnets would work for charging/extending batteries. I'll be digging in the battery forum over time too....


 

Here is the direct link to the 8mm rare-earth magnets I should have this week that I'll be using. I'll get you a photo tomorrow as my setup is now.

http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.13518


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 12, 2009)

I just found out Dorcy Direct sells a holster for this flashlight, so I just ordered one. I think $6.79 with free shipping seems like a great deal for it considering how long this flashlight it. Just remember to input the coupon code, NEWYEAR and the price drops from $7.99 to $6.79.


----------



## Grog (Feb 12, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> NEWYEAR and the price drops from $7.99 to $6.79.





Sweet


----------



## ynotfatboy (Feb 15, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> I just found out Dorcy Direct sells a holster for this flashlight, so I just ordered one. I think $6.79 with free shipping seems like a great deal for it considering how long this flashlight it. Just remember to input the coupon code, NEWYEAR and the price drops from $7.99 to $6.79.


 
Let us know how you like the holster. Have you done any run time test on your Elite 2/3A 1500mAh batteries?


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 16, 2009)

ynotfatboy said:


> Let us know how you like the holster. Have you done any run time test on your Elite 2/3A 1500mAh batteries?


 

Hey YnoFatboy,

I have done run tests, and the Dorcy runs longer but it still dims a lot. Because this flashlight isn't regulated, it makes it difficult to judge without using a runtime graph and light meter. 

Even after over 3 hours, in the dark the light still produces totally usable light, but nothing like as bright as when first turned on fully charged. Not a scientific answer here, but without proper equipment, it's difficult to give you an intelligent answer to your question. 

I'm in the process of pricing a reasonably good light meter at this time so I can produce graphs like others here. 

I still totally recommend these new batteries. When first turned on this light is really amazingly bright and stays that way for a good amount of time. At 5.78 volts fully charged right off the charger, I don't think it's going to hurt the LED at all. The stock Ni-Cad comes off the charger at 5.62 volts. 

I wish someone would come up with a way to regulate this flashlight. That would be fantastic.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 17, 2009)

Hi folks,

Got the Dorcy Holster today from their website. Check out the photos below. 

I never thought it would be of such high quality for the price I paid for it. Another great feature, should you choose to wear it on your belt, you don't have to remove your belt to attach it. The belt loop on it opens up with velcro to attach to your belt and then velcro's back onto the belt and secures with a real snap lock. Very convenient and a great design. 

I recommend this to everyone that purchased this flashlight to keep it in MINT condition.

I don't know how they can sell these and include free shipping for a total of $6.79 I think I'm going to order a second one since I'm going to purchase another Dorcy flashlight soon.

NOTE: Don't forget to input coupon code, NEWYEAR to receive the discount.


----------



## oregon (Feb 17, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> I recommend this to everyone that purchased this flashlight.
> 
> I don't know how they can sell these and include free shipping for a total of $6.79 I think I'm going to order a second one since I'm going to purchase another Dorcy flashlight soon.


 
Thank you kindly Richie for finding this holster and posting the terrific photos. I've been carrying the Dorcy in a ziploc while in the car. I just ordered two. What a bargain.

oregon


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 18, 2009)

Would you measure the maximum diameter light this holster would fit? Also, what is the maximum length from bottom to upper flap? I don't have the Dorcy light, but it looks like the holster might fit some of my 2D lights nicely if the diameter and length are close. Can you fit, say, a D Mag in it?


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Would you measure the maximum diameter light this holster would fit? Also, what is the maximum length from bottom to upper flap? I don't have the Dorcy light, but it looks like the holster might fit some of my 2D lights nicely if the diameter and length are close. Can you fit, say, a D Mag in it?


 
I have the Dorcy and a 2D Maglite.

The Dorcy is about one inch shorter than a 2D Maglite (9" vs 10"). And, the Dorcy is about 1/4" smaller in diameter than a 2D Maglite at the battery door end (1.25" vs 1.5"). The diameter of the end of the heads is identical at 2.25" each.

I have taken some photographs to compare sizes but, unfortunately, Photobucket, my usual image host, is down temporarily tonight so I used ImageShack instead.

When I get the holster from Dorcy I will do a fitting test and report back here. The Dorcy site doesn't give any dimensions for the holster.

http://www.dorcydirect.com/p-258-41-0409-41-4299-flashlight-holster.aspx





















oregon


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> Thank you kindly Richie for finding this holster and posting the terrific photos. I've been carrying the Dorcy in a ziploc while in the car. I just ordered two. What a bargain.
> 
> oregon


 
No problem Oregon:twothumbs






Turbo DV8 said:


> Would you measure the maximum diameter light this holster would fit? Also, what is the maximum length from bottom to upper flap? I don't have the Dorcy light, but it looks like the holster might fit some of my 2D lights nicely if the diameter and length are close. Can you fit, say, a D Mag in it?


 
Hi Turbo,

From what I see, a 2D Mag should fit just fine. Since the holster has some size flexability on the velcro flap, I was able to easily close the flap using a normal 2D flashlight. It also appears if the Mag 2D isn't longer than say 10" and the head isn't to oversize, you should be able to close the flap.

NOTE: The Husky 2D 200 lumen flashlight will not fit this holster due to the whacky base it has.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> oregon


 


Hi there Oregon,

I love the phosphorescent tape you placed inside the cooling vanes at the head of your Dorcy. Do you have a link for where you purchased it? I have a new 24w HID I should have on Friday that's supposed to have some built into the front bezel. I'd like to add some to my other flashlights. :thumbsup:


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

24W HID, oh my! Sounds great.

What you are seeing in the pic are lots of glo-rings from DX and a vendor here on CPF.

If I were to use glo-tape I might try here: http://www.chemglow.com/

Please let us know how you like the HID.

oregon


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> What you are seeing in the pic are lots of glo-rings from DX and a vendor here on CPF.
> 
> oregon


 

Glow rings are even better than the tape. I'll have to find DX's link and check out his product. Thank you.


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Glow rings are even better than the tape. I'll have to find DX's link and check out his product. Thank you.


 
Here you go: Sigman's glo-ring shop here @ CPf: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187502 and DX link to glow stuff: http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.917~search.glow


I order & use just about everything that glows. For example, I've modded (super glue) several light fixtures with GITD tail caps so that they emit light after the lights are out. This helps me to find my way in the dark w/o a flashlight. I'm out in the sticks, usually with a cloud cover, so there is little ambient light at night.

oregon


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

oregon said:


> Here you go: Sigman's glo-ring shop here @ CPf: http://www.cpfmarketplace.com/mp/showthread.php?t=187502 and DX link to glow stuff: http://www.dealextreme.com/products.dx/category.917~search.glow
> 
> oregon


 

Excellent links. Thanks Oregon!


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 18, 2009)

*$24.99 @ meijer on clearance*
I just got back from meijer (13 & Little Mac) a little bit ago. These were on a rack that was marked $35 (actually for K2 version) w/ a price sticker marked $49.99. When i checked one @price checker it was $24.99 on clearance. I picked up 2 and they had a @ least a dozen more, and w/ a price tag of $49.99 they're sure to stick around! Perhaps i'll post this to the good deals over on the marketplace. As usual, YMMV. Good Luck!

BTW, I don't really need 2, its just my natural impulse to hord kicking in (it's been a terrible day for my wallet w/ a woot off going on) so the other may just be going on over to the marketplace too. Or if anyone here wants it and will pick up shipping and 3%PP PM me. Speaking of shipping, can anyone tell me roughly what they think this thing weighs? i have no good way of measuring parcel weight above 1-2lbs.


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

joeparker54 said:


> Speaking of shipping, can anyone tell me roughly what they think this thing weighs? i have no good way of measuring parcel weight above 1-2lbs.


 
Nice purchase.

USPS has unlimited weight boxes and envelopes in assorted sizes for conus destinations for just under $5. The post office in this neck of the woods keeps the, you-fold-it, boxes and envelopes, which are free in themselves, up front for you to grab. Shipping is $5 and the container is free.

oregon


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 18, 2009)

I don't know if i could cram this into a flat rate envelope. If i can recall correctly, they're around 12" tall.


----------



## oregon (Feb 18, 2009)

I have a flat rate Priority envelope in front of me: 9.5" x 12.5". The Dorcy is 9" x 2.25". You might have to open the blister pack to fit it into the envelope. 

The postal workers can be aggressive with packages so bubble wrap or a box might yield more comfort during shipment.

oregon


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 18, 2009)

joeparker54 said:


> Speaking of shipping, can anyone tell me roughly what they think this thing weighs? i have no good way of measuring parcel weight above 1-2lbs.


 

Hi Joe,

The Dorcy flashlight itself with the stock Ni-Cad battery inside it weighs exactly 11.4 oz.


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 18, 2009)

thanks Rich! however, i think i'm just going to give it to my grandparents (w/ an elite 1500 battery pack). Anyone know if an R2 star from DX will fit this light?


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 19, 2009)

oregon said:


> I have the Dorcy and a 2D Maglite. When I get the holster from Dorcy I will do a fitting test and report back here. The Dorcy site doesn't give any dimensions for the holster.


 
Please do. I am actually looking at this for my 2D Elektrolumens Blaster, which is 9 inches long x 1 9/16" diameter. The head is barely larger than the body. So, the length and head portion seem compatible, just waiting for your report if you can cram the 2D Mag diameter in there. Thanks.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Just slipped the Dorcy battery pack into a Surefire C100 charger. This is the charger used to charge the B-65 battery pack. It fits but the contacts on the charger do not protrude enough to make contact with the battery. Looks like I can bend the contacts out a little to make this work. Anyone see any problems with doing this?


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 19, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Just slipped the Dorcy battery pack into a Surefire C100 charger. This is the charger used to charge the B-65 battery pack. It fits but the contacts on the charger do not protrude enough to make contact with the battery. Looks like I can bend the contacts out a little to make this work. Anyone see any problems with doing this?


 

Hi Fish,

Instead of bending the contacts on your charger, I'd rather see you use alligator clips with magnets. Even if you use alligator clips on the charger contacts and don't have magnets to clip to the battery, you can still tape them to the battery temporarily for charging.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hi Fish,
> 
> Instead of bending the contacts on your charger, I'd rather see you use alligator clips with magnets. Even if you use alligator clips on the charger contacts and don't have magnets to clip to the battery, you can still tape them to the battery temporarily for charging.


 
Great idea R! I'm gonna give it a shot tonight. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 19, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Great idea R! I'm gonna give it a shot tonight. I'll let everyone know how it turns out.


 

Hey Fishx65,

I'm curious as to why you needed to charge the Dorcy Ni-Cad battery this way. The stock Dorcy charger actually does a very good job keeping it topped off. In fact, I always kept the stock battery on the charger 24/7 and also now with my upgraded Elite 1500 Ni-MH's too.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 19, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Hey Fishx65,
> 
> I'm curious as to why you needed to charge the Dorcy Ni-Cad battery this way. The stock Dorcy charger actually does a very good job keeping it topped off. In fact, I always kept the stock battery on the charger 24/7 and also now with my upgraded Elite 1500 Ni-MH's too.


 
No reason really. I just want to see how well it works. It could be useful for those that like or need to carry 2 battery packs to double the runtime or always have a fresh pack on hand. This would allow charging a 2nd battery pack while using the flashlight or charging 2 at the same time. I've always carried 2 battery packs(B65s) for my SF 6R and had the charger mounted in my truck. I've got 2 new Dorcy packs charging right now. One in the light and one on the C-100 charger. If it works, I just need to find a way to extend the chargers contacts.


----------



## tzzoooma (Feb 19, 2009)

Just got one, $40.71 with free shipping at Amazon:

http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GNC990/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 19, 2009)

tzzoooma said:


> Just got one, $40.71 with free shipping at Amazon:
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GNC990/?tag=cpf0b6-20



Too bad. I just shipped one out today for $33
a guarenteed cree too...


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 19, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Just slipped the Dorcy battery pack into a Surefire C100 charger. This is the charger used to charge the B-65 battery pack. It fits but the contacts on the charger do not protrude enough to make contact with the battery. Looks like I can bend the contacts out a little to make this work. Anyone see any problems with doing this?



I've found that a much better solution is to just use solder to make a positive "Nipple". It's really quick, easy, and shouldn't damage the cell. Just put a tiny dab of flux on Positive end of top cell. Then heat w/ iron and apply solder. first time it will spread out a bit. wait for it to cool and do it a couple more times till you have a goood lookin nipple on that bad boy and ur done. It may look a bit ugly, but it will save your charger from being completely usesless and it will also help to prevent excessive wear in lights like this that don't have a positive spring, just exposed copper pad that can wear away. 

just my $.02


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 20, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> No reason really. I just want to see how well it works. It could be useful for those that like or need to carry 2 battery packs to double the runtime or always have a fresh pack on hand. This would allow charging a 2nd battery pack while using the flashlight or charging 2 at the same time. I've always carried 2 battery packs(B65s) for my SF 6R and had the charger mounted in my truck. I've got 2 new Dorcy packs charging right now. One in the light and one on the C-100 charger. If it works, I just need to find a way to extend the chargers contacts.


 

Hey Fish,

Yeah, having several charged batteries really allows for a very long run time. My battery magnets have finally been shipped from China yesterday. I'll post how well they work attaching the alligator clips to the Ni-Cad battery for charging so tape or anything else won't have to be used.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 20, 2009)

Used 2 new Dorcy battery packs. Both started at 4.4 volts and charged exactly 12 hours. One was charged in the light and one in the Surefire C-100. Numbers are hot off the chargers:
Light: 5.53 volts
C-100:  6.73 volts


I'm sure this could be a difference in battery packs but I wonder if the Surefire charger is over charging these batteries.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 20, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Used 2 new Dorcy battery packs. Both started at 4.4 volts and charged exactly 12 hours. One was charged in the light and one in the Surefire C-100. Numbers are hot off the chargers:
> Light: 5.53 volts
> C-100: 6.73 volts


 
If charged from the light itself, the battery should be at 5.62 volts when removed. I'd cycle the batteries a few times in the flashlight and see if you can get the volts up. But 5.53 volts is still just fine.

As for charging in the C-100, you need to remember these are 4.8 volt batteries. I'd say 6. 73 volts is way to high. To give you some reference, once I got my hands on the Elite 1500 2/3A cells, I was able to fully charge them in my PowerEx MH-C801D charger. After they were all charged using the alligator clip method, The maximum charge of them all together inside the flashlight was 5.78 volts. 

Believe me, there isn't anyone in this forum that wouldn't say the PowerEx MH-C801D doesn't do a good reliable job of charging Ni-MH batteries.


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 20, 2009)

Thanks R. I won't be using the Surefire charger.


----------



## jayb79 (Feb 20, 2009)

Here is some good reading on batteries and chargers.
http://www.batteryuniversity.com/index.htm
Lots of good info here.


----------



## oregon (Feb 20, 2009)

*ElektroLumen's Blaster v Dorcy Holster: will it fit?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Please do. I am actually looking at this for my 2D Elektrolumens Blaster, which is 9 inches long x 1 9/16" diameter. The head is barely larger than the body. So, the length and head portion seem compatible, just waiting for your report if you can cram the 2D Mag diameter in there. Thanks.


 
The stock Maglite 2D fits in the holster but the velcro, on the closure flap, only grabs 1" of 1.75" target velcro (used all of my strength to force maximum velcro contact). So closure is tenuous for a regular Mag.

However, the _Blaster_ (9" x 1.56") should fit into the holster and the flap should close properly to the velcro.

Here are some pics I hope you find useful:





































The Dorcy doesn't even reach to the bottom of the holster because it is stopped by the size of the head. However, the Mag does reach the bottom of the holster so the swell of the head doesn't rest on the holster, unlike the Dorcy.
















The Dorcy holster is not stretchy in the least. It is made of ballistic nylon. So only a gorilla will be able to make the 2D Mag fit nicely... What if you put the holster in a hot oven briefly... Probably a burn treatment scenario.











Don't hesitate to send me your blaster for a personal fitting

oregon


----------



## oregon (Feb 20, 2009)

Now, especially out here in the west, you need _quick draw_ carry and the Mag ring fits the Dorcy quite nicely:






(background pic: Deschutes river oxbow from the top of an unnamed mt looking west. A rail to trail trip: mtn bike on old RXR right-of-way then mtn scramble, several summers ago, 105F during the heat of the day, went into the cool river on the flip side of the trip)

oregon


----------



## tzzoooma (Feb 20, 2009)

oregon said:


> Now, especially out here in the west, you need _quick draw_ carry and the Mag ring fits the Dorcy quite nicely:
> 
> (background pic: Deschutes river oxbow from the top of an unnamed mt looking west. A rail to trail trip: mtn bike on old RXR right-of-way then mtn scramble, several summers ago, 105F during the heat of the day, went into the cool river on the flip side of the trip)
> 
> oregon




way to sell it


----------



## joeparker54 (Feb 21, 2009)

All this talk about holsters...... You guys actually put your lights down?:thinking:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: ElektroLumen's Blaster v Dorcy Holster: will it fit?*



oregon said:


> The Dorcy holster is not stretchy in the least. It is made of ballistic nylon. So only a gorilla will be able to make the 2D Mag fit nicely... What if you put the holster in a hot oven briefly... Probably a burn treatment scenario.


 
Well, in the first part of your post, you said the Blaster should fit no problem, but then below you implied only a gorilla would be able to make the 2D Mag fit. Since my Blaster is (according to our measurements) 1/16" larger diameter than a 2D Mag, I am not sure it will fit.


----------



## oregon (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: ElektroLumen's Blaster v Dorcy Holster: will it fit?*



Turbo DV8 said:


> Well, in the first part of your post, you said the Blaster should fit no problem, but then below you implied only a gorilla would be able to make the 2F Mag fit. Since my Blaster is (according to our measurements) 1/16" larger diameter than a 2D Mag, I am not sure it will fit.


 
I was going by your dimensions for the Blaster, in a previous post above, 9" x 1 9/16" which is smaller than my 2D Mag 10" x 2 1/4". So I thought, since it is smaller than the 2D Mag that it would fit the holster which is snug on the 2D Mag. Sorry if I misunderstood you. If your Blaster is larger than a 2D Mag then the Blaster won't fit the Dorcy holster.

oregon


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 21, 2009)

*Re: ElektroLumen's Blaster v Dorcy Holster: will it fit?*



oregon said:


> The Dorcy is about one inch shorter than a 2D Maglite (9" vs 10"). And, the Dorcy is about 1/4" smaller in diameter than a 2D Maglite at the battery door end (1.25" vs 1.5").


 


oregon said:


> I was going by your dimensions for the Blaster, in a previous post above, 9" x 1 9/16" which is smaller than my 2D Mag 10" x 2 1/4". So I thought, since it is smaller than the 2D Mag that it would fit the holster which is snug on the 2D Mag. Sorry if I misunderstood you. If your Blaster is larger than a 2D Mag then the Blaster won't fit the Dorcy holster.


 

Cool Hand Luke says: "What we have heeeere, is a faaaailure to communicate." In the first post you said the Dorcy is 1.25" diameter and the 2D Mag is 1.5" diameter, but here you state the 2D is 2.25"? :thinking: I assume you meant maybe 1.25" instead of 2.25", but then there is still the contradiction in dimensions between your posts. I really want this holster if it will fit, but I'm having a hard time deciphering your stats!


----------



## oregon (Feb 21, 2009)

LOL. One of my all-time favorite movies CHL.

The 2.25" is the diameter of the head of the 2D Mag.

I assume that you have the same diameter of the battery tube for the Blaster as I do for the Mag (1.5"). So the critical factor is the head. If the head of the Blaster is smaller than that of the Mag then I say you have a fit.

Is your Blaster smaller than a 2D Mag?

Link to EL Blasters (their heads look smaller than the Mags so if the entire length of the blaster is not greater than 10" you have a fit): http://elektrolumens.com/BLASTER/Blaster_Series_Flashlights.html

oregon


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 22, 2009)

oregon said:


> I assume that you have the same diameter of the battery tube for the Blaster as I do for the Mag (1.5"). So the critical factor is the head. If the head of the Blaster is smaller than that of the Mag then I say you have a fit. Is your Blaster smaller than a 2D Mag?


 
The head and length of the Blaster won't be a problem. Taking your 1.5" diameter to be spot-on, then my Blaster is 1/16" larger in diameter, at 1 9/16" (Actually, it's exactly 1.6145" or 41.0 mm... Do you have a caliper you can measure the exact diameter of the 2D Mag body?) Since you stated that your gorilla had a hard time cramming the 1.5" Mag into the holster, that extra 1/16" might be a deal breaker, especially since the point was made that the material itself won't stretch at all.

... I just realized it wasn't Luke who said that, it was the warden. "Some men, you jest cain't reach..."


----------



## fishx65 (Feb 22, 2009)

Anyone try running this Dorcy with 2 123's and some type of spacer yet? How much voltage can a Cree XRE take?


----------



## oregon (Feb 22, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Do you have a caliper you can measure the exact diameter of the 2D Mag body? end quote.
> 
> The Blaster will fit. My calipers show the diameter of the mag battery tube to be 1 9/16" diameter.
> 
> ...


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 22, 2009)

oregon said:


> Turbo DV8 said:
> 
> 
> > If you go bravely forward with the $6.79 (delivered USPS priority and after 15% "newyear" discount) and the Blaster doesn't fit _you can break both my legs and I won't squawk :sick2:_
> ...


----------



## oregon (Feb 22, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> oregon said:
> 
> 
> > I got to step #4 in checkout process, and still had seen neither a place to enter a discount code or obtain free shipping. It asks me to select a shipping method, but not free shipping.
> ...


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 23, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> oregon said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks a bunch. I got to step #4 in checkout process, and still had seen neither a place to enter a discount code or obtain free shipping. It asks me to select a shipping method, but not free shipping.
> ...


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 23, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Turbo DV8 said:
> 
> 
> > As soon as you add the holster to the cart, scroll down the page and look for the box to add the coupon code.
> ...


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 24, 2009)

I may have missed it (its a big thread), but could someone measure the diameter and depth of the reflector in this Dorcy 220lm? Actually, as a bonus, could someone please post a picture comparing the Dorcy 220 lumen and Maglite reflector side by side (out of the flashlight)? I would appreciate it. 

I wonder if I could contact the Dorcy warranty department and ask to order a couple spare reflectors for this light. I cannot see myself buy the entire light if all I want is the reflector. It would be neat to put one of these in a modified Mag (the LED heatsink would have to be modified and placed into the body deeper). With an Cree R2 emitter running at 1500mA behind this reflector, you will have a mean thrower! Thanks all! 


Cheers,
-Tony


----------



## oregon (Feb 24, 2009)

Gryloc said:


> diameter and depth of the reflector in this Dorcy 220lm? Actually, as a bonus, could someone please post a picture comparing the Dorcy 220 lumen and Maglite reflector side by side (out of the flashlight)? Tony


 
*Dorcy reflector*: 2" diameter x 1 3/4" deep, emitter opening 1/4" diameter

Pics: Dorcy reflector (camless, silver) compared to Maglite reflector (cammed, blue and silver), note that both are plastic.






















oregon


----------



## Gryloc (Feb 24, 2009)

Oregon,

Oh my! Thank you so much for the pictures and the measurements! Thanks for showing several different views of the comparison pictures as well. :thumbsup:

Well, these are very close to the size of a Mag C/D reflector. I bet that I could cut the lip off of those LED Maglite heatsinks for a C or D cell flashlight (like the ones made by H22A or the Hotlips heatsink that is sold at the Sandwich Shoppe), then I could seat the heatsink further in the flashlight body to allow this deeper reflector to fit. Before, I was thinking that the only way I could have a large and deep reflector was to harvest the reflector from a Streamlight Survivor, but that would be very costly to do so. Now I wonder how the beam from the Dorcy 220lm light looks like directly compared to the new Mag 2D Rebel light. The new Mag features a pretty deep new reflector, too. 

I am down to choosing this reflector mated behind a Cree XR-E R2-bin emitter driven at 1500mA to 2000mA, or the new Mag reflector mated behind a TFFC K2 (0220lm @ 1A bin) driven at 1500mA to 2000mA or a XP-E R2-bin driven at 1000mA. Any of these combinations will produce a monster thrower. Hmmm...

-Tony


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 24, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by *Richie086* 



_I was able to rig my PowerEx MH-C801D to charge the batteries individually for a good maintenance charge. So I won't be shrink wrapping them afterall._




Grog said:


> How about did you do that? Have pics?


 


Hey Grog,

Here are those photos I promised to post, sorry for the delay.








This shows 3 of the 4 2/3A Elite 1500's charging on my 
PowerEX MH-C801D. The alligator clips are simply magnetized to the
cells using rare earth magnets.








A closeup of the clips. The magnets are
so powerful, the alligator clips didn't actually
have to be clipped to the battery terminals.








It's hard to tell, but what looks like a solid cylinder is
actually about 100 8mm Super-Strong Rare-Earth 
Magnets. I used about 2 or 3 on each side of the batteries. 









After their condition charge, I slip all 4 bateries into the
sleeve I made.








Once in the sleeve, into the Dorcy flashlight they go.
Also, having them in a sleeve such as this easily allows
you to use a volt or multi-meter to verify the combined
charge of all 4 batteries.


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 24, 2009)

oregon said:


> *Dorcy reflector*: 2" diameter x 1 3/4" deep, emitter opening 1/4" diameter
> 
> Pics: Dorcy reflector (camless, silver) compared to Maglite reflector (cammed, blue and silver), note that both are plastic.
> 
> ...


 


Wow...Looking at the Dorcy reflector, it's easy to understand how it has such great throw. Man is that baby deep. Thanks for the great pics, Oregon :thumbsup:


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Feb 26, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Richie086 said:
> 
> 
> > Free shipping was offered both 1st class and priority. If that's actual post office priority (not "priority" handling, etc), how can they possibly make money? Not that I'm complaining, because I checked off priority as shipping method.:devil:
> ...


----------



## Richie086 (Feb 26, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> Turbo DV8 said:
> 
> 
> > I received the sheath today. Very nice indeed. The Blaster fits it as if it were built for it! Complete overlap of the velcro, and just the right length.
> ...


----------



## timmyg123 (Mar 7, 2009)

joeparker54 said:


> Too bad. I just shipped one out today for $33
> a guarenteed cree too...



http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B001GNC990/?tag=cpf0b6-20

I got the cree, and a couple emails to amazon for the difference in title and description got me another $8 refund, so I got it for $33 as well, thanks!


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 11, 2009)

Been running mine with 2 primary 123's and a spacer with no problems. Awesome torch for the money and really throws!!!! Very nice to be able to run primary 123's when you have no way to charge the pack! Anyone know if this XRE can handle 9 volts?


----------



## Pman (Mar 20, 2009)

What are you guys making your battery sleeves out of? I found that you can buy a roll of thick plastic at an auto parts store that is used as a paint protector/stone shield. Normally you would buy this to add to the bottom edge/side of your car/truck and you just stick it (it's clear) on.
Just cut to size and peal back the amount of adhesive cover to stick it to itself.
I saw the picture of Ritch086's sleeve and it ends up looking just like in his photos (the adhesive cover is white).
Sorry if someone allready has came up with this....my first post


----------



## Richie086 (Mar 21, 2009)

Pman said:


> I saw the picture of Ritch086's sleeve and it ends up looking just like in his photos (the adhesive cover is white).
> Sorry if someone allready has came up with this....my first post


 


Hi there Pman,

I was to lazy to go out and find something that would work as a sleeve, but I like your idea. However, believe it or not, I simply used a piece of paper I took from my computer printer. I used a paper cutter to get it exactly the right size and then I taped the sides closed. Once it's rolled and the batteries were installed, it really worked excellent and certainly serves my purpose. There is no rattling inside the flashlight and my Dorcy has never worked better. Thanks for posting your idea. If you get one built, I'd love to see photos of it. Take care.


----------



## Pman (Mar 22, 2009)

If you follow this link, it explains everything. I bought a roll of it or equivalent at a local pepboys for some other project when it happened to pop in my head when I was trying to figure out something to use for the battery holder that would be trong and smooth. Looks exactly like your paper one. Strong and smooth and has its own adhesive (just pull off enough of the paper (that happens to be white...thus making it look like your paper) to stick it to itself. Works extremely well and stays round. No need to be concerned about folding it or crushing etc...http://www.cabelas.com/prod-1/0004066520817a.shtml


----------



## Grog (Mar 22, 2009)

Richie086 said:


> Quote:
> _I was able to rig my PowerEx MH-C801D to charge the batteries individually for a good maintenance charge. So I won't be shrink wrapping them afterall._
> 
> 
> ...





Thanks for the pics, I bet that's what the umbilical cords looked like when that chick had eight babies


----------



## joeparker54 (Mar 25, 2009)

I just wanted to attest to Dorcy's customer service regarding this light. I ran into a problem when doing my R2 mod. The hacked up R2 star sits a bit higher than the original LED so when I went to put the reflector back on and not paying attention, I accidently tightened it down too much and the reflective paint flaked right off near the emitter. First I contacted Dorcy-direct's customer service asking where i could find a replacement. They replied as follows:
_"Kevin,_
_Unfortunately we do not sell replacement parts for our lights, other than bulbs and batteries. _
_ _
_Thank you and have a great day,_
_ Dorcy Support" 
_

being a bit peeved, i forwarded this response and a bit of ranting to Dorcy's main customer support through their main website.
I was delighted to get this message back:
_[FONT=&quot]Kevin,[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] Dorcy support will exceed any competitors support. Dorcy provides support for all of our products including replacement parts. As stated in our warranty we will repair or replace any item from a defect in material or workmanship. We also provide excellent repair/replacement of items at no charge. I have located a reflector for you and if you send me your mailing address I will get it out to you at no charge. I could not locate your order on Dorcy Direct.[/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot] [/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]Thank you . 
[/FONT]_

_[FONT=&quot][/FONT]_
_[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]_
Literally minutes after sending my Address, I was sent a USPS shipping notification w/tracking #. I really can't complain.

As far as the R2 mod went.... I know its at least not any dimmer than before, but I really wish i took my time with grinding the star... and that i did it with a dremel or at least not a grinding wheel that isn't a wobbly POS Ryobi. BTW, the reflector being jacked up makes no noticable beam difference. May be pics to come later when i have time (if i'm not too embarrassed of my craftsmanship that is)


----------



## Turbo DV8 (Mar 26, 2009)

joeparker54 said:


> I ran into a problem when doing my R2 mod. The hacked up R2 star sits a bit higher than the original LED so when I went to put the reflector back on and not paying attention, I accidently tightened it down too much and the reflective paint flaked right off near the emitter...
> 
> ...being a bit peeved, i forwarded a bit of ranting to Dorcy's main customer support through their main website. I was delighted to get this message back:
> 
> ...


 
I did the exact same thing! I "hacked" the light, voiding it's warranty right there. I didn't "pay attention," and damaged the reflector when I tightened it down, and I was "peeved" that Dorcy didn't offer me support. After I "ranted" to Dorcy, I was "delighted" when they informed me they repair or replace any item from a defect in material or wormanship, and gave me a free replacement reflector, which didn't make a noticeable difference in the end anyway. It is so refreshing in this present economic climate, when companies are stuggling just to stay alive, to see one that warrants it's products against _my_ workmanship! Or, did I forget to mention that little part when I "ranted" to Dorcy? :thumbsdow


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2009)

Good to see Dorcy standing behind their products! This torch has such a tight hotspot, perfect tint and throws so darn far I'm not sure I want to take a chance with an R2 mod. It would be kinda cool to find an OP reflector that fits this light!


----------



## joeparker54 (Mar 26, 2009)

Turbo DV8 said:


> I did the exact same thing! I "hacked" the light, voiding it's warranty right there. I didn't "pay attention," and damaged the reflector when I tightened it down, and I was "peeved" that Dorcy didn't offer me support. After I "ranted" to Dorcy, I was "delighted" when they informed me they repair or replace any item from a defect in material or wormanship, and gave me a free replacement reflector, which didn't make a noticeable difference in the end anyway. It is so refreshing in this present economic climate, when companies are stuggling just to stay alive, to see one that warrants it's products against _my_ workmanship! Or, did I forget to mention that little part when I "ranted" to Dorcy? :thumbsdow



Hey turbo... I tried to buy the reflector first. Then i was told that they didn't sell it. I was pissed and i ranted b/c they don't have replacement parts readily available.
How would you feel if you took your brand new car into the dealership and they said "all we have is replacement tires and oil, Sorry."
you can take that thumbs down and shove it.... besides, what i told them in my email was a bit of a white lie - i said i knocked it off a table while changing the lens to UCL, but i still admitted it was through my own fault that the reflector chipped. I didn't claim it was a factory defect.

sorry, a bit edgy... been up all night w/ wootoff

also, @ fish, i wouldn't b/c it really didn't make that big of a difference. I have one other dorcy, but its NIP so no comparison beamshots. However, i can see noticibly more contrast/detail in the trees @ the end of my street (maybe 700ft or so). it also runs much cooler, as the R2 seems to handle the 1A current better


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 26, 2009)

Joe, now that your gonna have an extra reflector maybe you can try some of those OP methods I used to read about on here. I remember some members talking about using hairspray and clear spray paint to get an OP effect on reflectors. I was just thinking that an OP reflector, like the ones in my R2 drop-ins, would be really cool to have for the Dorcy.


----------



## Icebreak (Mar 26, 2009)

fishx65 -

There's a technique called sputtering where you take Krylon clear spray paint and mis-operate it so that it sputters instead of sprays. Using 1 or 2 or 3 attempts, you can turn a plastic reflector into OP. Search for the term "sputter" using the on board Google to find detailed instructions.

I wish Dorcy would just sell us a few reflectors. Thataway (did I just say thatatway?) we could experiment and show our results. They do watch CPF from time to time.

Gotta go. The white bass and crappie are hitting.


----------



## joeparker54 (Mar 30, 2009)

I received the new reflector on Friday. Also included was a pretty cool little keychain light: http://dorcy.com/products.aspx?p=411411 It's extremely bright for a 5mm (seems as bright or brighter than my nichia gs leds), However its also very blue. But hey, it was free!
Back to the reflector. The original was the open kind where you could see the whole emmitter. The new reflector is closed style where only the emmitter dome is visible (same as in Oregon's pics). The output is a bit more ringy with the new reflector. It actually reminds me of the 2D husky 4 watt's beam, but tighter and with a beautiful neutral white tint. I know switching to an R2 are usually colder, but this baby is nice and white. I guess I got lucky with my DX order. Or i was screwed and given a q5 (is their anyway to tell???:shrug:
I really wanted to try sputtering on one of the reflectors and i still may do it, but after looking more into it I concluded that IMHO the losses in output just don't justify a permanant change to a reflector (and one that's not readily available at that) . Especially considering that outdoors, where this light is meant to be used, I don't see a darn thing wrong with the beam. Thats just my opinion though. If i want a floodier/prettier beam for indoors, it would be much easier to just frost one of the many Maglite lenses i have here. And by frost, i mean scratch with sand paper. In the end, it's much cheaper and its something that is much easier to come by than a spare reflector that isn't even sold anywhere.

Oh, looky here... it's already done!


















My camera just won't quite do the "frosted" lens justice in the beamshots in auto mode and I can't get manual mode to work while still accurately presenting tint. Here's a couple more profile shots that might help.









At least i can use my dorcy to work on the car and things like that now. It's always kinda hard to tighten a bolt when the reflection of the hotspot is blinding you. Overall, i'd say this was well worth the thirty secs it took. Whether it was worth the 20 mins or so it took me to type this post up, take, post, and resize photos... well, thats for you to decide.


----------



## fishx65 (Mar 30, 2009)

Very cool Joe! I'm gonna scratch an old Mag refector tonight. This Dorcy also make one heck of a flooder with the whole head removed.


----------



## fishx65 (Apr 13, 2009)

How are the NiMh battery sticks working out for those of you who built them? Any idea of the runtime your getting?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 20, 2009)

*WOW! *

I don't really need a thrower, but this thing spanked my TK11, and it has more than enough flood for trail walking. I purchased from Amazon for $40.xx with free shipping and I think it was a terrific price for this light. However, I've not been to interested in the Husky's which are quite a bit cheaper yet.

This light really surprised me... sort of like the first time I turned on my FlashCrazy's LedLenser P4 mod... at that time I only had very few lights. _(still a great light the FC-LL/HF-P4)_

This Dorcy was like WOW! and now I have several lights including TK11, C2 w/Malkoff, and the Stanely 3000 HID. It is quite light weight which I think adds to the wow. It may have an outdated batter-pack but I think this light is a good deal at the current price. It would be nice to find them on a 50% off sale one day.


----------



## tedshred (Apr 23, 2009)

timmyg123 said:


> I got the cree, and a couple emails to amazon for the difference in title and description got me another $8 refund, so I got it for $33 as well, thanks!



I called Dorcy and asked how long ago they stopped using the K2 emitter in item 41-4299 and was told they used them initially, and only for a short time but have been using the cree since then.

I ordered one from Amazon on Monday, then on Tuesday noticed they had listed the same item but with the cree: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0023RSXSE/?tag=cpf0b6-20

hopefully will get the cree version. Sounds like I will anyway.


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 23, 2009)

Meijers is selling them on clearance for $12.49. I picked up 2 more. 

Paid $50 for the first one.  Oh, well, it's well worth it.


----------



## pmoore (Apr 23, 2009)

just a quick note. I was in the Shack the other day. I found a cordless phone battery on the clearence rack. I took it apart. It was made of six of these batteries. I used four of them to make up a spare stick. a little shrink wrap and good to go. 

Paul


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Apr 23, 2009)

UpChUcK said:


> Meijers is selling them on clearance for $12.49. I picked up 2 more.
> 
> Paid $50 for the first one.  Oh, well, it's well worth it.



Damn, that's a smokin deal! I'd pick up the rest of them and sell them at cost (or with only a marginal profit) to other members.


----------



## tedshred (Apr 23, 2009)

12.50 a pop?!

I'd purchase the lot and consider Christmas shopping done for all my family and friends! LOL


----------



## s.c. (Apr 23, 2009)

what is the SKU on this light? I can't find it at meijer. Whatsection is it in, flashlights, automotive, camping, etc?


----------



## UpChUcK (Apr 24, 2009)

adirondackdestroyer said:


> Damn, that's a smokin deal! I'd pick up the rest of them and sell them at cost (or with only a marginal profit) to other members.





tedshred said:


> 12.50 a pop?!
> 
> I'd purchase the lot and consider Christmas shopping done for all my family and friends! LOL



Yep, pick up a couple more as presents.



s.c. said:


> what is the SKU on this light? I can't find it at meijer. Whatsection is it in, flashlights, automotive, camping, etc?



Sorry, don't have the package with me right now so I can't give the SKU. It is in the flashlight aisle between tools and automotive. At least at my Meijers.

They had 2 endcap displays for the longest time with about 40 of the _*PER*_ display when I bought my first one for $50. Then about 3 months ago, they chopped the price to $24.99 with only one endcap display and then 2 weeks ago they were on clearance for $12.49 but only about 9 were left.

Get 'em while you can. :twothumbs


----------



## tedshred (Apr 24, 2009)

> They had 2 endcap displays for the longest time with about 40 of the _*PER*_ display when I bought my first one for $50. Then about 3 months ago, they chopped the price to $24.99 with only one endcap display and then 2 weeks ago they were on clearance for $12.49 but only about 9 were left.



UpChUcK,
Any chance you'd be willing to pick a few up at the 12.50 price and ship them to Eugene Oregon 97405? I'd be more than happy to pay shipping and a finder fee for you troubles?


----------



## StandardBattery (Apr 25, 2009)

tedshred said:


> I called Dorcy and asked how long ago they stopped using the K2 emitter in item 41-4299 and was told they used them initially, and only for a short time but have been using the cree since then.
> 
> I ordered one from Amazon on Monday, then on Tuesday noticed they had listed the same item but with the cree: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0023RSXSE/?tag=cpf0b6-20
> 
> hopefully will get the cree version. Sounds like I will anyway.


 
Interesting, I bought the model *41-4299* from Amazon, and even though it says K2 it came with a CREE, someone else on the boards here did the same. Interesting that the new CREE listing shows the model number as *49-4299.* 

I wonder if they just finally got around to the new packaging or they have made some other changes in the light?
 
 
If I could get them at that $12.xx sale price I would pick up at least another 2, *that is one smokin' deal*. I don't think we have those stores in MA.


----------



## tedshred (May 3, 2009)

A great thrower for cheap!


----------



## fishx65 (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone tried an MCE or a P7 in this light yet? Seems like it would make a good host with lots of battery options. What could I expect with the big smooth reflector?


----------



## js (Oct 9, 2009)

joeparker54,

Watch the swearing, please. You should know better than that! Find other more creative and appropriate expressions, please.


----------



## diaflux (Dec 3, 2009)

I was wondering, is there a lithium-ion or lithium polymer battery that could work with this Dorcy 41-4299?

Has somebody worked out a method to mod the light for use with a LiPo or lithium ion battery?

I'm surprised that Dorcy didn't at least use nickel metal hydride with this peculiar battery. :shakehead

We're in the age of Lithium ion and LiPo, con sarg it. http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/images/icons/rant.gif


----------



## gswitter (Dec 3, 2009)

If you read through this thread, you'll see details of some other battery options. You can easily swap in NiMH cell, and even an 18650 is doable.


----------



## Hill (Dec 3, 2009)

fishx65 said:


> Has anyone tried an MCE or a P7 in this light yet? Seems like it would make a good host with lots of battery options. What could I expect with the big smooth reflector?



Check out my P7 mod of this light in my sig line. I had to use a stock mag reflector due to the larger heat sink needed. I tested both mag reflector and the dorcy deep reflector and honestly could not tell much of a difference in total throw. But keep in mind my "test" was not very scientific and was done by "holding" the reflector up to the emitter and visually looking at the effect.



> I was wondering, is there a lithium-ion or lithium polymer battery that could work with this Dorcy 41-4299?
> 
> Has somebody worked out a method to mod the light for use with a LiPo or lithium ion battery?
> 
> I'm surprised that Dorcy didn't at least use nickel metal hydride with this peculiar battery. :shakehead


I used 1 x 18650 plus a spacer to power a P7 and it works fine.


----------



## tony taylor (Jun 15, 2010)

Richie086 said:


> Wow...Looking at the Dorcy reflector, it's easy to understand how it has such great throw. Man is that baby deep. Thanks for the great pics, Oregon :thumbsup:


 HI tony taylor. australia, WHERE might i be able to buy 3 of those deep reflectors for my 6d cell mag with a malkoff 240 lumens insert, think they should through a sharp beam ?? thanking you tony. email [email protected]


----------



## tony taylor (Jun 15, 2010)

oregon said:


> *Dorcy reflector*: 2" diameter x 1 3/4" deep, emitter opening 1/4" diameter
> 
> Pics: Dorcy reflector (camless, silver) compared to Maglite reflector (cammed, blue and silver), note that both are plastic.
> HI tony taylor, australia. where might i buy 3 of those deep reflectors for my 6d cell mag with a malkoff 240 lumens insert. should through a sharp beam.thanking you tony
> ...


----------



## steve007 (Aug 16, 2010)

I've pretty much read all the threads within this topic. 

I'd still like to know if anyone has the best possible solution to an alternative battery than the stock one that comes with this flashlight?

Are the 18650's the best solution and will they charge using the stock charger that comes with the flashlight?

BTW, awesome thrower! :candle:


----------



## steve007 (Aug 16, 2010)

There is a 1600 I'd like to try out using the stock 

chttp://www.maxamps.com/MA-1600-Cell.htmharger.....


----------



## steve007 (Aug 17, 2010)

MrGman said:


> Two 17500's fit into the compartment with a little room to spare. I am guessing 2 X 18500 would fit in there easily but the voltage would be high.
> 
> This looks like a direct drive light with probably only a ballast resistor in series to the light path, so I don't know if we could run it off 2 3.7 to 4.2V batteries without killing it. It was his and I didn't want to find out the hard way and possibly kill it.



Anyone know if the increase in voltage using two 18500's would be ok?


----------



## fishx65 (Aug 17, 2010)

Keep in mind that Dorcy sells replacement battery sticks for $7.00. These really are nice throwers!


----------



## steve007 (Aug 17, 2010)

I agree, I thought of picking up a spare battery but you know how the game goes....a little extra power with a little higher voltage might make a difference.

I just might check out the specs of the led and see what it's max capabilities are.


----------



## onvol (Oct 29, 2011)

Alright, its been long enough, lets get the ball rolling on this post again. I have had the dorcy 220 lumen for 2 years. I need intel people! Which is the best option for longer runtime, and if i use a larger cap battery will it create issues with the LED? Please reply. I am very enthusiastic about this. Thanks


----------



## Cold_reader (Nov 9, 2011)

i am to interested if 18500's will cook the emitter or not. shorten life most likely, but i have this light it is a nice light and i haven't had it but maybe a month, so i don't want to trash a 50$ light, but i do also have 2 18500's LiFe, so 3.2 volts after rest. and i also have a question for the others that have this light, does the one you have, make a series of rings around the hot spot?. because mine does, and i was thinking of exchanging it for another, or just texturing the reflector..


----------



## 1pt21 (Nov 10, 2011)

Cold_reader said:


> And i also have a question for the others that have this light, does the one you have, make a series of rings around the hot spot?. because mine does, and i was thinking of exchanging it for another, or just texturing the reflector..



Yes, def have the rings. I'm pretty darn sure it's due to the smooth reflector, but that's also what contributes to its great throw!! If you texture the reflector you will most definitely lose some throw, which is what makes this light so great after all. I only recommend doing so if you don't mind losing some throw..

Hope this helps!


----------



## elitetux (Dec 17, 2011)

Well after almost 3 years..my dorcy has bit the dust. About a year ago the lens that covers the emitter popped off randomly and I was able to glue it back on with no ill effects, but the other day after a 3 foot drop to concrete the emitter it self broke off of the board. 

I like this dorcy as a host and would like to see if I could stick one of the newer XML style emitters in there running on rcr123a or 18650s.


----------

